# should parents allow kids and teens to get tortoises?



## DayDreamer

This is something that has been bugging me for the past few years, seeing 12-17 year olds thinking about getting a tortoise or even a parrot (really any pet that can potentially out live them) 
Tortoises are not like a dog or cat that lives max. 20 years, these little (or giant) guys can live longer then us! And in my eyes thats not a type of commitment a teen or a kid should be able to make... what happens when said 'kid' moves out on there own and cant take the tortoise or falls into money troubles (like most people do when they 1st go out on their own) and cant afford to buy food or new lighting or vet bills (exotic vets are more expensive then 'normal vets') 
It seems really irresponsible in my eyes for a parent to allow someone underage to get a tortoise (unless of course the parent really wants one and is more then willing to take on the responsibility, but even then the parent should get the tortoise not the child)

ive seen too many kids these days on facebook groups, other forums etc. asking how to talk their parents into letting them get a tortoise.... then later coming back and saying they got it.... 
I waited 5 years before seriously considering getting one... I knew i didnt have the money or time, and with a toddler it just wasn't a smart choice. I figure something that lives so long deserves to have as much thought put into it as you would if you were deciding if your family was ready for a kid... its a life long commitment... and in that aspect its no different. 

as a society we dont readily let our kids, or teens, make choices that will effect their whole future... most of these choices are made after high school at the age of 18. so why are these parents allowing their kids to make a life long commitment to something living and breathing so easily?

thoughts? 
am i the only one this bugs?


----------



## jaizei

I do not think tortoises are good pets for children, unless the parents are actively involved and are making the commitment themselves.


----------



## wellington

My personal opinion is if the parent says yes, then the parent should expect to take on the responsibility when or if the child fails in its care or if the child cannot take the pet with them on to college. Now, once that child gets settled into his or her life and you and the child have decided to keep that animal all this time and the parent is willing to give the pet up, then it should go back to that now grown, established child. I was never denied a pet and I would not deny my child, within reason of course.


----------



## mike taylor

I think people are free to get whatever pet they want . Look at Kelly he started w hen he was 7/8 years old . I started keeping reptiles when I was 8/9 years old . Most people that keep reptiles start as kids . My kids have reptiles as pets . They are fighting over who going to get our tortoises when I can't do it anymore . So if your kid wants a tortoise i think is a family decision .


----------



## Linz2491

I would not deny my child a pet but I would be under the assumption that the pet is my responsibility ultimately. That goes for all types of animals.
Would you not get a dog for a 10-14
Year old? Well that child will be in college during that dogs lifetime. Even though it is not as much of a Commitment, it is more likely the child could take a Tortoise wherever they go rather than a dog


----------



## DayDreamer

oh I def. agree its fine if the parent is willing to take on the responsibility. 
obviously some kids are a lot more responsible I just see a lot of the "oh so and so has one now i want one" with reptiles in the past little while, not really knowing or understanding what they are getting into.

glad to hear the different opinions though 

it just bugs me to see people buy a living things because someone at school has one, and end up giving it away a few years later because it was 'boring' or they couldnt 'play' with it. and yes that is always different from kid to kid, person to person. but with the rise in the popularity of reptiles im seeing it a lot more.



and yes I should have worded that 1st post better i did not mean all teens/kids. i know there are tons out there that are responsible and know what they are doing. this was more about the kids that go to sites like facebook groups complaining that the parents keep saying no, and how can they get them to change their minds and let them have one. these situations the parents clearly dont want to have that responsibility. 

sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## hunterk997

I can see how some of this reasoning could be applied to some people, but others that are dedicated to their life long friends (tortoises) are willing to plan their future to compensate that pet. I'm only 16, a junior in school. I'm planning out my future, and I made the decision to get a tortoise knowing I would have to plan some aspects of my life to compensate for it. I have already actually began thinking of all the opportunities I could have to acquire more tortoises once I am ready. The going away part I understand. But we have decided that I will be taking my younger tortoise with me to college and leaving my older one at home because she needs a huge enclosure. My parents have cared for her for a few days before, and thy knee completely that someday they will need to care for her for some amount of time. Of course, I'm not going far, so it also depends on circumstance. But to say "I think it's wrong for a child/teenager to have something that is a life long commitment" I find stereotypical. If the child cares, they will plan accordingly. But I must agree, a small child (0-6 years, maybe) receiving a tortoise is kind of iffy.


----------



## sibi

I guess, based on your opinion, people who are old (60-70'S) should not get tortoises either, huh? I mean, these people will not outlive there tortoises, and probably would have to give there tortoises away too. If you're against kids getting tortoises because they are likely to give them up, then you would feel the same about older folks getting tortoises, right?


----------



## hunterk997

sibi said:


> I guess, based on your opinion, people who are old (60-70'S) should not get tortoises either, huh? I mean, these people will not outlive there tortoises, and probably would have to give there tortoises away too. If you're against kids getting tortoises because they are likely to give them up, then you would feel the same about older folks getting tortoises, right?



This is an excellent point.


----------



## jennanne

I got Peanut at 8 years old. I loved her so much I did my own research and took care of her on my own (of course my parents still made sure I was doing a good job). But I had always loved tortoises, so I had a passion, and I still have my tortoise from when I was 8. It really depends on the child.


----------



## T33's Torts

3 of 4 of my rescue torts were from teenagers living with theor parents who couldn't care for them. 

Now, I can't talk. 

I was 3 when I got my first tort, but didn't buy my own, with a set up until I was 15.
I'm (usually) an adult, and I have my own place. I had no problem as a kid caring for my guys. Then again, I was a loner and stayed home after school playing with my tortoises.


----------



## wellington

Most of us are not going to out live our tortoises. I don't think the "just going to give them up" should have anything to do with it, as most of us will have to do the same thing. Hopefully, most of us can pass them on to a family member that would love to take care of them. Some of us, won't be so lucky. Then again, if we are dead, I guess we won't really know where they end up. . I also don't think that just because a kid see's an animal or tortoise that someone else got, and now wants one, will be convincing enough for their parent to okay it. After all, the parent is the last word and they need to know their kid. I said already, the parent needs to be prepared to care for it. 
The ones that sadden me more, are those that lets the child get the pet and then when the child can't take care of it, because of college, or an apartment won't allow it, etc, the parent just gets rid of it, instead of caring for it until the time comes that the child is able to do so again. Like it had no meaning to the family at all.


The responsibly is on the parent to know their kid and to take responsibility for what they allowed if it doesn't go as planned.


----------



## Team Gomberg

Linz2491 said:


> I would not deny my child a pet but I would be under the assumption that the pet is my responsibility ultimately. That goes for all types of animals.



This where I stand. 

My 5 year old has a cat and we all know she is "his" cat. He's had her since he was 3 but that's a long story. Well, guess who does everything for her... me. But I knew that would be the case. As he gets older I'll pass more duties off to him. Right now his job is to play with her daily and give her treats 

My 3 year old has been asking for a tarantula. He saw some at the petstore and liked them. Then I showed him pictures of the Rose Hair I used to have (before kids) and then he _REALLY_ wanted one. I'm toying with the idea of getting him one for his next birthday. I know that the care and handling will fall on me so I want to make sure "I" want one (again) too.

I'm also waiting to get a dog until my kids want one. When they start to express a desire for a pet dog then we'll consider getting one.


----------



## Tom

I dont' know where this sappy emotional trend of "forever homes" and keeping an animal for the rest of its life came from, and I don't understand it. I want every animal to have the best home possible, be it a dog, tortoise, bird or anything else.

Don't any of you ever have a change of heart? Haven't you ever started a hobby, been really into it, and then months or years later drifted away from it? There is nothing wrong with that, and we shouldn't be shaming people into keeping an animal that they are not really into anymore for whatever reason. Really. Look at the divorce rate in our country. These couples stand in front of the world, swear to God and everyone to stay with this other person in sickness and in health, until death do us part... and then months or years later they decide, "Nah. I don't wanna do this anymore..." Yet we expect them to keep a pet tortoise that they no longer want and give it the best care humanly possible?

I say get that tortoise for that kid. You might spark a life long interest and supreme passion like what happened to me, JD, Mike, Tiffany, Jennanne, or so many others. Had I not gotten Tommy turtle when I was 7 years old, would I be here today? Who knows? And if the kid gets bored with it, what is wrong with finding someone else who is interested and will give the tortoise top notch first rate care?

The tortoise doesn't care who puts the food down or cleans its water bowl. It has no "emotional" attachment. It isn't going to cry because it "feels" unwanted. I say, if someone is less than 100% "into it", then the BEST possible thing they could do is find someone who is 100% into it, and give or sell them the animal. I don't fault them for losing interest. I've lost interest about a lot of things and moved on, including animals. The WELFARE of that animal is what is most important. I would make the case that an animal will be better cared for by someone who really wants it, than someone who used to be greatly interested, but is now just "going through the motions" out of a sense of obligation because we, or someone else, has guilted them into thinking they are supposed to keep that animal forever, no matter what.

None of us know what will become a life long passion. The only way to find out is to try new things and see. I have no problem with someone of any age trying out the tortoise hobby, getting bored or uninterested with it, and giving the tortoise to someone else who IS interested. As long as the animals needs are met and it is well cared for, I don't care who the caretaker is, and neither does the tortoise.


----------



## Neal

Good post Tom. Tastes always change. Even me who has been ludicrous over leopards for so long has almost eliminated all of my leopards and now I'm moving towards being stupid over stars.

I'm not sure I completely agree with the idea that parents should accept the responsibility for the child's tortoise. I bought my first turtle at a young age, and I was fully aware that its well being was completely my responsibility because that's what I was taught as part of my upbringing. 

Maybe I didn't entirely understand what responsibility meant when I started, but I certainly learned a lot in my early years about responsibility through my experiences with turtles and tortoises. That type of hands on education is invaluable and has really helped me a more responsible person in many aspects of my life.

I teach my children to be responsible for their own actions and to take ownership of whatever it is they decide to do. If they decide they want a bird or a snake (things that I have no interest in) I certainly won't deny them the opportunity, and I would do my best to make sure they understand that they are completely responsible for their pet. I would trust that my children would do all that they can to ensure the well being of whatever animal (hopefully tortoises) that they would want as a pet, even if that means finding a new home for it if they are no longer interested like Tom discussed.

Tortoises can be great pets for a lot of children. Maybe not all, but the hobby certainly has been a big positive influence on my life and others here that all started from childhood experiences.


----------



## Yvonne G

Speaking as a mother who has done lots of hounding in her life time...its all well and good to say, yes, go ahead and get the animal, but it will be your responsibility to take care of it.

Then one day you go into the kid's bedroom to get the dirty clothes on laundry day and you see the poor bird sitting in a darkened room with no water or fresh food, dirty paper on the floor of the cage and a very unhappy-looking bird.

So when the kid gets home from school you remind him that the bird's life depends upon the care he gives it (or doesn't give it), and the bird needs attention. Checking later you see the bird in the same condition. "I will, I will, mom." How does one "make" a kid who is bigger than you are do something that he keeps putting off doing? How can one live with ones self if you allow the poor bird to exist in those conditions? Do you let the bird die just to teach a lesson to the kid?


----------



## Tom

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking as a mother who has done lots of hounding in her life time...its all well and good to say, yes, go ahead and get the animal, but it will be your responsibility to take care of it.
> 
> Then one day you go into the kid's bedroom to get the dirty clothes on laundry day and you see the poor bird sitting in a darkened room with no water or fresh food, dirty paper on the floor of the cage and a very unhappy-looking bird.
> 
> So when the kid gets home from school you remind him that the bird's life depends upon the care he gives it (or doesn't give it), and the bird needs attention. Checking later you see the bird in the same condition. "I will, I will, mom." How does one "make" a kid who is bigger than you are do something that he keeps putting off doing? How can one live with ones self if you allow the poor bird to exist in those conditions? Do you let the bird die just to teach a lesson to the kid?



Simple. You make the kid do it, or you give the animal to someone who will do it. In the time it takes to find a suitable new home, the parent must take responsibility for the child's failure, and ensure that the animal is properly cared for. I would hope there would be consequences for the child who fails to live up to his/her responsibility.

Seriously, why is this even a question? I'm not going to ask my child to do the right thing after I have seen repeated failure to do so. I'm going to tell her to do it, and make her do it. Her size has nothing to do with anything. If a child of any age or size chooses to defy or threaten their parents and neglect their pets, there should be serious consequences. How and what totally depends on the situation.


----------



## Neal

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking as a mother who has done lots of hounding in her life time...its all well and good to say, yes, go ahead and get the animal, but it will be your responsibility to take care of it.
> 
> Then one day you go into the kid's bedroom to get the dirty clothes on laundry day and you see the poor bird sitting in a darkened room with no water or fresh food, dirty paper on the floor of the cage and a very unhappy-looking bird.
> 
> So when the kid gets home from school you remind him that the bird's life depends upon the care he gives it (or doesn't give it), and the bird needs attention. Checking later you see the bird in the same condition. "I will, I will, mom." How does one "make" a kid who is bigger than you are do something that he keeps putting off doing? How can one live with ones self if you allow the poor bird to exist in those conditions? Do you let the bird die just to teach a lesson to the kid?



It's not all well and good just to say it...hopefully when you've reached that point you've led by example well enough or have provided other opportunities for the child to prove themselves that the child will be prepared to do the right thing.

Depending on what one's experiences have been, the above example may be the rule rather than the exception. In my experience however, this would be a rare exception rather than a rule...if you follow me.

I understand what you're trying to say, but I think my original point could be made clearer to say that I think it's the parents responsibility to take care of the child and respond appropriately to their actions, rather than absorb the child's responsibilities when they fail.


----------



## erdavis

I think it depends on the kid. Just like how at a gun range you would never hand any unresponsible child a gun especially without first teaching them how to handle it properly. You should never give an unresponsible child a pet, especially without making sure they can care for it.
I think it is the parents responsibility to know if their own child is responsible enough for it. I grew up with all sorts of animals. Dogs, cats, birds, rats, rabbits, chickens, emus, ducks, guinea pigs, sugar gliders, snakes, you name it. My parents made me do tons of research if I said I wanted a new pet. They'd even make me get on forums and see what people are saying about me having that pet. And I knew that I better research good because they were also researching and I knew they'd ask questions. I'd have to write down how big they got, long they lived, temperament, how much attention they need, how often they're cage usually needs cleaned, exactly which items id need. Everything. There was even a time when I was so set on getting a pet, but then after all that research I decided there was NO WAY i was getting one, I didn't want it anymore. When I was 17 I got a Sulcata. I worked as a Carhop at sonic and paid for every bit of what that tortoise needed. And I took care of him too. I rarely asked my parents for help. And when I did it was the occasional time I was staying at a friends and I'd send them a text saying "Hey, I already put Turbos food in his cage, will you please just bring him inside?" After high school when looking for a house to move into, I would go to the craigslist ads and type "yard" in the search box. Because all I knew I HAD to have for my house was a yard for my tortoise. After getting into nursing school and not having time to have a job, my parents will occasionally give me money for his food, but that is just because they understand that I am trying to better myself and need a little help. 
So again, I think the parents should know what they're child's abilities are. And should make them do research, and do research themselves before getting one. Each child is different.


----------



## sibi

Great points Tom and Neal. Probably none of us will outlive our tortoises, and at some point, we'll need to make arrangements for their future care. There's nothing wrong with that. We wouldn't be enraged because the animal has to be given up. Children who want to cultivate a love for animals shouldn't be denied their passions because they MIGHT lose interest. It can actually help them to be more responsible, caring human beings later in life. Even parents can't know for sure how owing a tort will affect a child's sense of responsibility. If the child loses interest in their animal, responsible parents won't just dump their animals in the street. They would find someone who'd take good care of it, then move on. So, in reality, when it comes to children wanting and owning torts, the buck stops with the parents. After kids become of age and the responsibly moves in their court, we could only hope that they've grown to be responsible owners and have learned good husbandry to give their animal what they need.


----------



## ashleet88

I got my first slider at 14. He was a baby (about the size of a toddlers fist ). We have had him for seven years now and I love him to death. I may have been young but I knew the price of the animal and what I needed to take care of it. He lives with my younger sister so she can understand how to take care of her own. I have two of my own now. 

Having them young helps with responsibility and understanding of the animal. It may out live us but we got the most time with them as an owner. 

If people know it will out live us then what's the point of buying it. I am glad I got my turtles young. I get to watch them grow to be the biggest they can be. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## juli11

So I got my first tortoises with 7 now I'm 16 and I've 30 turtles/tortoises. 
I started with turtles because my parent didn't allow me to get a dog or a cat. Now I'm happy that they didn't allow me to get them :-D.
In the first 3 years I needed some help from my parent but now and in the last six years I did everything alone. It's much work for me together with the school but its ok. 
So I think parents have to think about their children's when they want a pet. They have to decide individual if their children's are adult enough to get a pet like a turtle.


----------



## Hjulmgunnar

I would think no. A kid or teen is going to be interested initially, but what about when they go off to college, or simply loose interest -- the care of a tortoise is not going to be on the top list of priorities, not that there are not kids who could be devoted and very much in love with their torts. I guess it depends on your judgement of the kid and the potential situation. Ask yourself this --do you personally want a tort? If you don't then I wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Skymall007

I think as long as the parent is willing to take on the responsibility of that animal should the kid not be able to for whatever reason, temporary or otherwise. It really gets on my nerves when parents let a kid have an animal and then completely leave the care to the child and if the child doesn't care for it properly they let the animal die to "teach a lesson" usually this is with goldfish or hermit crabs "disposable animals." Personally I think permits should be required to own all animals and you must prove you have the knowledge to care for that animal. That way impulse purchases are less likely. Perhaps I am biased because I volunteer for a rescue. Reptile owners do tend to start young. When I have children someday Minster will go into my will. If my children want reptiles they need to show responsibility by helping me care for mine first. In all, I think it depends on the parent. Many of them are irresponsible. My hope is that the child has proven they can handle the task, the parents can take on the tort in case something goes wrong, and the decision is not taken lightly. I see where you are coming from completely.




Yvonne G said:


> Speaking as a mother who has done lots of hounding in her life time...its all well and good to say, yes, go ahead and get the animal, but it will be your responsibility to take care of it.
> 
> Then one day you go into the kid's bedroom to get the dirty clothes on laundry day and you see the poor bird sitting in a darkened room with no water or fresh food, dirty paper on the floor of the cage and a very unhappy-looking bird.
> 
> So when the kid gets home from school you remind him that the bird's life depends upon the care he gives it (or doesn't give it), and the bird needs attention. Checking later you see the bird in the same condition. "I will, I will, mom." How does one "make" a kid who is bigger than you are do something that he keeps putting off doing? How can one live with ones self if you allow the poor bird to exist in those conditions? Do you let the bird die just to teach a lesson to the kid?



I would say no. Teaching a lesson by letting an animal die is wrong. That animal is suffering and helpless. I would give a warning and say if this animal is not cared for by the end of today, you will find a new owner.


----------



## bigred

I would have to agree with Tom and Neal on this, sometimes people just change their mind after years of having a certain species. As far as getting a kid a tortoise, I think we should do anything to get them away from endless hours playing video games, cell phones, and online crap. Most kids just dont get outside anymore like they use to and are just getting fat and lazy. I have had my breeding group of redfoots for years and I have been tossing around the idea of selling them. Sometimes you just want to go in a different direction and I find myself wanting to get into rare and high end tortoises. Getting a kid a tortoise could change the path of a kids life. I grew up with CDT in my backyard and still have tortoises today, 47 years later


----------



## Saleama

Tom said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a mother who has done lots of hounding in her life time...its all well and good to say, yes, go ahead and get the animal, but it will be your responsibility to take care of it.
> 
> Then one day you go into the kid's bedroom to get the dirty clothes on laundry day and you see the poor bird sitting in a darkened room with no water or fresh food, dirty paper on the floor of the cage and a very unhappy-looking bird.
> 
> So when the kid gets home from school you remind him that the bird's life depends upon the care he gives it (or doesn't give it), and the bird needs attention. Checking later you see the bird in the same condition. "I will, I will, mom." How does one "make" a kid who is bigger than you are do something that he keeps putting off doing? How can one live with ones self if you allow the poor bird to exist in those conditions? Do you let the bird die just to teach a lesson to the kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. You make the kid do it, or you give the animal to someone who will do it. In the time it takes to find a suitable new home, the parent must take responsibility for the child's failure, and ensure that the animal is properly cared for. I would hope there would be consequences for the child who fails to live up to his/her responsibility.
> 
> Seriously, why is this even a question? I'm not going to ask my child to do the right thing after I have seen repeated failure to do so. I'm going to tell her to do it, and make her do it. Her size has nothing to do with anything. If a child of any age or size chooses to defy or threaten their parents and neglect their pets, there should be serious consequences. How and what totally depends on the situation.
Click to expand...


My sister often tells me, 'I can't make him do "*******" because he just doesn't do it. I then go up and see my nephew, who is 16 playing xbox while what he was told to do is not done. My gut reaction was to put a foot through his tv (that I paid for) or his xbox (that my Mother paid for) and then it hit me. He loves playing football. He is a lettered sophmore on the varsity team. So, I told him he was going to go to his coach and confess what he did and ask the coach to give him a punishment that would fit the crime (he went to a formal and never came home that night) and also help him in his football career. Without a note from the coach with his confession and his punishment schedule, I was going to take his TV (that I paid for) home with me and he would not get it back. If I still did not get a note then a meeting with his coach would be scheduled and he would be pulled from the team and made to return his letter jacket. I got the note that day and he was kept after class on the track and the weight room until he finished his "punishment". In the case of the tortoise scenario, I would do something very similar. The tortoise would go to a better home free of charge and my nephew would lose his gameing privilages until I was paid back 100% for the cost of the animal and it's care to that point. I believe a punative measure should be a teachable moment and since I would never let the animal suffer, I would instead make the kid suffer and take full financial responsibility for the choice we made to get the animal. He would also have a contract at the time of purchase stating what was his responsibility and I would have one stating what mine would be and what would happen if one or both of us did not fullfill our end of the bargain. Sorry so long, lol.


----------



## hunterk997

bigred said:


> Getting a kid a tortoise could change the path of a kids life.


I think this can be very true. My parents were afraid to let me have a tortoise last year, not knowing how devoted I'd be. But once I got my first tortoise, I constantly talked about tortoises, and made my parents regret letting me care for one because I became obsessed. 
I really think that if I never got into tortoises, I would have never known how good I am with plants and greenhouse production. And now my tortoises have inspired me to possibly own my own greenhouse business in the future.


----------



## bigred

hunterk997 said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a kid a tortoise could change the path of a kids life.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this can be very true. My parents were afraid to let me have a tortoise last year, not knowing how devoted I'd be. But once I got my first tortoise, I constantly talked about tortoises, and made my parents regret letting me care for one because I became obsessed.
> I really think that if I never got into tortoises, I would have never known how good I am with plants and greenhouse production. And now my tortoises have inspired me to possibly own my own greenhouse business in the future.
Click to expand...


Very Cool


----------



## laramill

I agree with a lot of others. If a parent allows their kid to get a pet, its care is ultimately the responsibility of the parent's. 

I allowed my daughter to get a fish tank.... 3 years later, I now have fish. But, when I saw her neglecting to take proper care of them, I also took the tank out of her room. With privilege comes responsibility. I told her if she didn't take responsibility, she'd lose privilege, and so she did.

Unfortunately, just because you're a parent doesn't mean you'll be a good pet owner. There's a clip on YouTube of a 5 or 6 year old dancing with the family tortoise. The poor thing is flailing away as the girl is holding it upright and swinging it to the beat. It's a sizeable tort (had to be at least 10 inches long), and the mom is filming and laughing and thinking it's adorable. It made me furious to be honest. I'd never let my kids do that to Wilson! (My daughter- who is 13- told me the other day 'you know, I don't think I've even touched that tortoise since you got it...' She's not a big pet person. My son, who is 8, knows he can show his friends Wilson in his enclosure, but he's not a plaything and he can't take him out when they're over unless I say okay... and he's never asked. He will watch him outside with me and picked him up a few times right after we got him, but once his shell got icky - due to shell rot he had when we took him in- he told me ' I really like Wilson, but he kind of grosses me out now!' 6 months later and shell healing, he's finding him less gross again.)

I just feel like if you AND your children can't respect and properly care for the life of a pet, don't get it. I'm normally such an easy going person and pretty laid back, but I have zero tolerance for people who don't take pet care seriously.


----------



## Skymall007

Tom said:


> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking as a mother who has done lots of hounding in her life time...its all well and good to say, yes, go ahead and get the animal, but it will be your responsibility to take care of it.
> 
> Then one day you go into the kid's bedroom to get the dirty clothes on laundry day and you see the poor bird sitting in a darkened room with no water or fresh food, dirty paper on the floor of the cage and a very unhappy-looking bird.
> 
> So when the kid gets home from school you remind him that the bird's life depends upon the care he gives it (or doesn't give it), and the bird needs attention. Checking later you see the bird in the same condition. "I will, I will, mom." How does one "make" a kid who is bigger than you are do something that he keeps putting off doing? How can one live with ones self if you allow the poor bird to exist in those conditions? Do you let the bird die just to teach a lesson to the kid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. You make the kid do it, or you give the animal to someone who will do it. In the time it takes to find a suitable new home, the parent must take responsibility for the child's failure, and ensure that the animal is properly cared for. I would hope there would be consequences for the child who fails to live up to his/her responsibility.
> 
> Seriously, why is this even a question? I'm not going to ask my child to do the right thing after I have seen repeated failure to do so. I'm going to tell her to do it, and make her do it. Her size has nothing to do with anything. If a child of any age or size chooses to defy or threaten their parents and neglect their pets, there should be serious consequences. How and what totally depends on the situation.
Click to expand...


I agree completely. Someday when I have children that is how they will be raised. There would be serious consequences for not obeying especially when an animal is involved. While under my roof, my rules. They don't like it then they can leave.


----------



## Brandonfij01

I am 13 years old, I may get hate for this but I am...I am very responsible, I have had many reptiles which I take 100% care of. In fact my Dad doesn't even like them. I have had a bearded dragon for 7 years, two leopard geckos for over 3 years, and a sulcata for 2 years...I pay for all the food,cages,care,vet bills. I babysit and mow lawns to Pay for the expenses. I have had my reptiles shipped over the country, I have paid hundreds in vet bills ( including my tortoise being attacked by a dog) I will say I know many who are not responsible enough for any pet but there are many exceptions including myself. I have volunteered at animal hospitals, had experience in reptile shops and have many reptiles with perfect care and health. I spend almost all my money on them and people saying that all teens are not responsible are wrong... Well that is my say in this.


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: should parents allow kids and teens to get tortoises?*



Brandonfij01 said:


> I am 13 years old, I may get hate for this but I am...I am very responsible, I have had many reptiles which I take 100% care of. In fact my Dad doesn't even like them. I have had a bearded dragon for 7 years, two leopard geckos for over 3 years, and a sulcata for 2 years...I pay for all the food,cages,care,vet bills. I babysit and mow lawns to Pay for the expenses. I have had my reptiles shipped over the country, I have paid hundreds in vet bills ( including my tortoise being attacked by a dog) I will say I know many who are not responsible enough for any pet but there are many exceptions including myself. I have volunteered at animal hospitals, had experience in reptile shops and have many reptiles with perfect care and health. I spend almost all my money on them and people saying that all teens are not responsible are wrong... Well that is my say in this.



This is what I'm saying! 
You can get kids who skip school to go hang out in an alley, and then you get ones that are as (if not more) responsible as adults! 
It's ridiculous that people say teenagers can't do /: poop:/ to save their lives, when in reality there's a majority that are perfectly capable.


Also, Brandon, I really admire your ability and persistence to maintain the costs of having animals. This is a task I failed at for a long time.  I'm almost 10 years older than you, and I still occasionally skrew up animal- related payments. My parents didn't supposed my enthusiasm for reptiles either. Guess what- i still had 13 snakes and 9 RES. Hahaha. I live in my own house now, and have my own rules "under my roof".


----------



## Tom

Brandon, My initial responses on this thread were written from my current perspective as a grown adult and father. Reading YOUR post took me back to another time in my life. I was similar to you. Did all my own stuff. No support or interest from my parents. When I was 13 I was teaching adults how to keep their fish alive. When I was 14 I started getting paid to do it. I was teaching adult customers of the pet shop where I worked how to tame and handle their parrots, reptiles and how to set up and maintain their fish tanks. I would finish a long informative speech in response to their question and they would look at me and go, "How old are you?"

Not every 13 year old is the same. They shouldn't be judged or treated the same. I know 13 year olds that are more responsible than their parents. Its really not that uncommon when you think about how many people really don't have their "stuff" together.

So Brandon, You keep on truckin' man. Good for you. You won't be receiving any hate here on this forum.


----------



## Brandonfij01

*Re: RE: should parents allow kids and teens to get tortoises?*



Tom said:


> Brandon, My initial responses on this thread were written from my current perspective as a grown adult and father. Reading YOUR post took me back to another time in my life. I was similar to you. Did all my own stuff. No support or interest from my parents. When I was 13 I was teaching adults how to keep their fish alive. When I was 14 I started getting paid to do it. I was teaching adult customers of the pet shop where I worked how to tame and handle their parrots, reptiles and how to set up and maintain their fish tanks. I would finish a long informative speech in response to their question and they would look at me and go, "How old are you?"
> 
> Not every 13 year old is the same. They shouldn't be judged or treated the same. I know 13 year olds that are more responsible than their parents. Its really not that uncommon when you think about how many people really don't have their "stuff" together.
> 
> So Brandon, You keep on truckin' man. Good for you. You won't be receiving any hate here on this forum.



Thanks for the support... I already have plans for my future to be involved with reptiles because it is my passion.




tffnytorts said:


> Brandonfij01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am 13 years old, I may get hate for this but I am...I am very responsible, I have had many reptiles which I take 100% care of. In fact my Dad doesn't even like them. I have had a bearded dragon for 7 years, two leopard geckos for over 3 years, and a sulcata for 2 years...I pay for all the food,cages,care,vet bills. I babysit and mow lawns to Pay for the expenses. I have had my reptiles shipped over the country, I have paid hundreds in vet bills ( including my tortoise being attacked by a dog) I will say I know many who are not responsible enough for any pet but there are many exceptions including myself. I have volunteered at animal hospitals, had experience in reptile shops and have many reptiles with perfect care and health. I spend almost all my money on them and people saying that all teens are not responsible are wrong... Well that is my say in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I'm saying!
> You can get kids who skip school to go hang out in an alley, and then you get ones that are as (if not more) responsible as adults!
> It's ridiculous that people say teenagers can't do /: poop:/ to save their lives, when in reality there's a majority that are perfectly capable.
> 
> 
> Also, Brandon, I really admire your ability and persistence to maintain the costs of having animals. This is a task I failed at for a long time.  I'm almost 10 years older than you, and I still occasionally skrew up animal- related payments. My parents didn't supposed my enthusiasm for reptiles either. Guess what- i still had 13 snakes and 9 RES. Hahaha. I live in my own house now, and have my own rules "under my roof".
Click to expand...




Thank you for the support, like I said to Tom, I have plans to work with reptiles as a occupation because it is my passion.


----------



## T33's Torts

My advice is to not focus completely on only reptiles. It's easier to focus on a whole area (such as all animals, ie zoology, vets, etc) and specialize in reptiles. Its VERY hard to find work (more or less one that pays well) thats only about reptiles.


----------



## HJ1983

I haven't read the entire thread so I may be off topic here but purchasing a pet is an individual decision between a parent(s) and their child. Every parent is different and so is every child so generalizing this statement to be so broad shows that people pass judgment on one another without knowing the specifics. Some children are more responsible than others. Hell, some parents are even less responsible than their children! This is just a topic to ruffle feathers.


Reading posts on this forum and seeing how many people receive rescued tortoises show even adults aren't responsible enough for a pet that can outlive them. So I'm not completely sure what the argument is.


----------



## Skymall007

Brandonfij01 said:


> I am 13 years old, I may get hate for this but I am...I am very responsible, I have had many reptiles which I take 100% care of. In fact my Dad doesn't even like them. I have had a bearded dragon for 7 years, two leopard geckos for over 3 years, and a sulcata for 2 years...I pay for all the food,cages,care,vet bills. I babysit and mow lawns to Pay for the expenses. I have had my reptiles shipped over the country, I have paid hundreds in vet bills ( including my tortoise being attacked by a dog) I will say I know many who are not responsible enough for any pet but there are many exceptions including myself. I have volunteered at animal hospitals, had experience in reptile shops and have many reptiles with perfect care and health. I spend almost all my money on them and people saying that all teens are not responsible are wrong... Well that is my say in this.



I think everything you wrote is fantastic! You are a great and responsible pet owner. If more adults were like you then it would be great. I am also into reptiles and want to study Herpetology someday. I hope to see you in the field! Maybe we will meet up someday at a conference!


----------



## tortgirl123

Let me just chime in here, I'm 13 almost 14 years old and I'm not trying to toot my own horn here but I am very responsible and my parents know it, that's why they let me get a tortoise. To prove to you that young teens can be responsible; I've had a job before, working with autistic children, 40 hours a week, ALL summer, Every summer since 5th grade. Now I do get your point that there a VERY many immature teenagers, that I wouldn't even trust them with my own life let alone an animal. What I don't understand is the point you made about tortoises out living us. Let's say your 35 year old who has a full time job, married, with kids. How do you not have any less time then teens do? Also you would most definitely not out live your tortoises. I TOTALLY get it when you talk about the immature teenagers, and the children having pets that live a large amount of time. I also think that parents should expect to have to look after the pet a couple times. For example, my parents are divorced ( like almost everyone nowadays ) and sometimes I go over to my dads on the weekends, I have to have my mom look after my little tort. But she knew before I even got the tortoise that she would have to do that. I think it all depends on the person and how responsible they are.


----------



## hdeaver1

We have a two year old girl and a four year old girl and they helped us pick out Tortellini. We, my husband and I, had been discussing for quite some time of getting a tortoise before we purchased one. As a family we went to several pet stores until I saw the leopard tortoise. I couldn't take my eyes off of him! However, this is a FAMILY pet. I let them help me feed him, or watch him when we set him outside for exercise (with me). My children are allowed to take active parts in his care, but not without my supervision, or help as appropriate for their age. Hopefully, as they both get older caring for our tortoise will be natural and they will be loyal to him for the rest of his years. I am teaching my kids patience with it, as well as responsibility. I think the important thing about letting children, or even teenagers have a pet is that the whole family should take interest in it's care to ensure the tortoise is healthy. At least until the parents have educated and taught their teenager to do it well enough on his own and can trust that he/she will.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Although I started with reptiles at the 6-7 yr old age, I was unique in that my mother had good experience with reptiles. Heck, I remember she and I force feeding my first snake in the kitchen some 45 yrs. ago. That said, here is the devils advocate in me. 

http://portland.craigslist.org/clk/pet/4378409251.html


----------



## lillyanna

Im still a newbie to this site but i think the kid should know what they are getting into. The parents have the ultimate authority but if their young the parent should know that they will need help. Like people have said it is upnto both parties. I have had animals since i was like 6 and i started off with a cat. Now i have 4 dogs a guinea pig 2 fish tanks and my sulcata. I havent been the best owner to my tortoise but ive been trying to become better. Im 20 and working full time while going to college full time (bout to graduate yay ^_^ ). That is extremely hard and time consuming to also take care of all these animals takes me about my 2 hr break between classes and work but ive managed for 3 years now and i wouldnt trade it(maybe for sleep jk ) for anything but i want more animals. There are some irresponsible people but not evrryone is the same. I get angry when i see people say i want a dog then take it back because its too much work. I see ur point but its up to both they should both know. I love animals any kind and i hope that people know what they get into. It breaks my heart when i see people taking beautiful animals to the pound because they dont want them anymore i wish i could take them all home but i would not be able to afford it and that is why i have not gotten anymore animals. Im weird though id rather stay home and mess with animals than go out and mingle though just my little vent sorry


----------



## Magdalena41494

Some very good points are being brought up  

I believe it depends on the person. Ive had pets since I can remember. My parents never ended up caring for them. My two siblings(12 and 18) on the other hand, are not allowed to have pets because they each have had a turn and both times I ended up taking the responsibility. 

I do A LOT of research. In fact I have a binder for every species I have as a quick reference. I now even have me own little apartment where I can convert entire rooms into a cage lol (I do a lot of rescues and fosters). Im only 19, I work to support my hobby and afford college (which I will begin this fall). I planned to go to college here because I dont want to move away from my zoo lol 

I still have some of my first pets, I have the 4 leopard geckos I got at age 11, the tarantula I got at 13, and a parakeet I got when I was 14. Ive had a lot more, but all have passed of natural causes (hamsters, rats, rabbits, ect). Ive added a lot to my collection recently as well. 

So, to conclude! It really depends on the person and how much effort they are willing to put into something and how big their heart is


----------



## Briony Wright

I'm a 17 year old and I have bought my tortoises myself. It's a way for me to learn responsibility and they are used in a similar way to therapy dogs, and they have been very successful! I am completely responsible for them and they seem perfectly happy. They are bathed almost every day and have regular soaks, I regularly clean them out using tortoise friendly disinfectant and they get fed before anyone else in my house. 

I think maybe younger teens may need help with looking after tortoises as they could be too much responsibility, however at my age I think, if you know what you're doing/have experience with looking after torts, then it's a good thing!


----------



## yillt

Yes kids should be aloud. If they aren't coping they should share the pet with their older siblings but tortoises don't need to be taken for long walks and all the food is reasonably cheap. Most of its free. I look after my tortoise by myself and I have had her since I was 9. She is healthy and is turning out to be a beautiful little marginated tort. Also If you start as a kid then by the time your an adult you will be able to look after your tortoises so much better than other adults who have just bought baby torts. Also as tortoises live a long time kids will be able to keep their torts for as long as possible where's adults will have to hand the tortoises down to less experienced tortoise carers.


----------



## CourtneyG

I won't lie, my first tortoise purchase was a impulsive buy(and expensive one) But I have taken great care of my pets. I was 19 of my first purchase, but I might be an unusual teen where I take excellent care of my pets(probably because I am an introvert and don't like humans all that much) I do believe young children should not have a pet that requires them to take care of them, dogs and cats are different since the family takes care of them, but fish and torts are pets you cannot cuddle, so kids will lose great interest in them, same with teens, "ooohhh cool such and such has one of these things, let me get one!" Few months later the tort is forgotten or neglected and might suffer by poor husbandry. Instead give them a chia pet or a rock with googly eyes or something, or if they want a pet make them do a huge amount of research and maybe even present a slide show or something, if a kid is willing to do all that, they might be very serious about owning one, and will know how to take proper care of the animal.


----------



## Brandonfij01

CourtneyG said:


> I won't lie, my first tortoise purchase was a impulsive buy(and expensive one) But I have taken great care of my pets. I was 19 of my first purchase, but I might be an unusual teen where I take excellent care of my pets(probably because I am an introvert and don't like humans all that much) I do believe young children should not have a pet that requires them to take care of them, dogs and cats are different since the family takes care of them, but fish and torts are pets you cannot cuddle, so kids will lose great interest in them, same with teens, "ooohhh cool such and such has one of these things, let me get one!" Few months later the tort is forgotten or neglected and might suffer by poor husbandry. Instead give them a chia pet or a rock with googly eyes or something, or if they want a pet make them do a huge amount of research and maybe even present a slide show or something, if a kid is willing to do all that, they might be very serious about owning one, and will know how to take proper care of the animal.



I am 13, I got my first reptile at 7, I still have her. She is a 7 year old bearded dragon, not only did I not loose interest but I ended up getting more reptiles.I have 2 leopard geckos , a bearded dragon and a sulcata. Which all have great care all paid for by me. I spend almost all my money on them. I think saying "same with teens " should not be referring to all teens because many are more responsible than you think.


----------



## dimitri

I am still in high school and I got a tortoise this year. This was not a spur of the moment idea- I have been researching and planning to get a tortoise for four years. I know that he is completely my responsibility and I have never expected my parents to ever take care of him for me. 
I know that I am just as responsible as any adult when it comes to taking care of my tortoise. I pay for everything he needs with my own money and I bought him myself after years of careful consideration. I'm not entirely sure what I will do when I go to college yet, but that is still years away and I know that I'm not going to lay him on my parents or anyone else. I also know that if I can't find a good option for him I will wait until I can, because he is my top priority. If he ever has to go to the vet for any reason at all, I have enough money to take hi and wouldn't hesitate. My life revolves around my tortoise and I spend a great deal of time every day thinking about him. I know that not all teens can take on this responsibility, but I don't think that my tortoise has been compromised by my being young in any way. I agree that most teens/kids shouldn't have a tortoise, especially if they don't know that they will always want one, but if someone is as serious as I am then it's a completely different thing. I think that it isn't age that matters as much as how serious and experienced you are.


----------



## dmmj

Hard to say to be honest, got my first red ear at 8 had her for 29 years before she died, still have turts and tortoises 31 years later. I would say get them one if they wish, as long as the parent is willing to step in, in interest wanes.


----------



## smarch

I guess when I got Franklin I fell just out of the kid range since I was 18 1/2, still living at home and my parents kind of just never said no so to me that meant go ahead... they were unhappy about that. But I mean it really depends on the kid. All high school I kept fish because I liked the responsibility of having a pet... turns out im kinda horrible at fish though (another story and i'm working on that). But if the kid is someone who knows exactly what they're asking for and the commitment they're taking I think its actually a good idea. Of course teens who see a friend with a cool pet and wanting one, is not really a great idea, I feel its almost like a fad, and will get old fast. Most of the time the parent has to know they will probably have points they will be the sole care-taker (young aged kids, college, just getting into a pet-ok place, ect.). My parents don't really like the fact that I got Franklin but have come to like him and his character. I knew when I made the commitment it was a long one, its actually why I got him while younger, so theres a chance we'll grow old around the same time. No matter what I chose to care for him and will do that my whole life. I knew I'd have to find pet friendly places to live when that time comes, I know I'll have more expensive vet bills and constantly need to buy lights, substrate and foods. I guess in a way i'm more mature than people my age, and live at home during college so I'm always there for him. And in regards for thinking of the whole giving up later, I'm not worried i'll lose interest, when he looks at me theres just a bond, yes I know that bond is only in my mind and he's incapable of caring much more than "hey you give me food you're ok", but I have plans for if I ever run into a situation where I can't care for him, if I'm away from home and my parents can't help out I would search to the community here to help, its the poor little guys that end up on craigslist or even worse back at a petstore that are just sad. But children who are raised around or even with their reptiles (as my future children will be with Frank) they'll learn the right care and I think that's actually the best age to learn not only the commitment but the techniques and requirements. 

Theres goods and bads with younger long life span pet owners. but I agree with almost everyone else that its in the parents largely. And also with how long they've wanted a pet, because if someone just up and decides one day they want so-and-so pet and gets it the next day its usually not good. (although I got Franklin after 2 months of wanting him... but 2 months crammed with research! and I am one of the types of people who doesn't take decisions lightly)


----------



## naturalman91

i've had this discussion with my sister about any animal, it seem's at some point or another any small animal she gets my niece or nephew winds up with Uncle David sooner or later, i do think it depends on the child as every child is different but if the child does want a pet maybe prove they're responsible and really want it if they want it bad enough they should be willing to do the research and prove they know the research and maybe chores around the house and such to help pay for that animal, but ultimately if the parent doesn't want the animal don't allow the child to get it as it's going to fall in your hands sooner or later


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise

@Tom that was very well said I got my first tortoise a year ago for my eleventh birthday and as I've had him my interest has only increased thank you far saying that 


David


----------



## mitchellr

I got my first one when i was a kid. I think that kids under the age of 13 shouldnt keep tortoises. Turtles are easier to keep but not so with tortoises. Also one thing to consider is each child's mentality. Some young child appreciate and respect animals yet some just treat animals as toys. It just break my heart to see animals (not only bound to turtles and tortoises) are being bought just because the children want them, soon the animals arent getting the care and housing they actually require.


----------



## JoesMum

mitchellr said:


> I got my first one when i was a kid. I think that kids under the age of 13 shouldnt keep tortoises. Turtles are easier to keep but not so with tortoises. Also one thing to consider is each child's mentality. Some young child appreciate and respect animals yet some just treat animals as toys. It just break my heart to see animals (not only bound to turtles and tortoises) are being bought just because the children want them, soon the animals arent getting the care and housing they actually require.


Try telling that to @yillt!

Serously, though parents cannot abdicate sole responsibility for a pet to a child unless and until they are confident that the child is capable of looking after it properly. Age is not the sole determinant of this capability. Even then parents are necessarily involved in the pet's care if only because they are likely to be footing the bill for feed and equipment.


----------



## mitchellr

JoesMum said:


> Try telling that to @yillt!
> 
> Serously, though parents cannot abdicate sole responsibility for a pet to a child unless and until they are confident that the child is capable of looking after it properly. Age is not the sole determinant of this capability. Even then parents are necessarily involved in the pet's care if only because they are likely to be footing the bill for feed and equipment.



Also that kids love to cuddle and play around with their pets, which in my personal opinion tortoises arent suitable for that.


----------



## yillt

mitchellr said:


> I got my first one when i was a kid. I think that kids under the age of 13 shouldnt keep tortoises. Turtles are easier to keep but not so with tortoises. Also one thing to consider is each child's mentality. Some young child appreciate and respect animals yet some just treat animals as toys. It just break my heart to see animals (not only bound to turtles and tortoises) are being bought just because the children want them, soon the animals arent getting the care and housing they actually require.


Hi. I respect your views on this but I am only 11 and my marginated Billy is the most loved and cared for tortoise. He is perfectly healthy and I pay for his bedding ETC. I made his cage(with help from my uncle) and as all my Christmas presents I get stuff for Billy. I have always love animals but tortoises I adore. I do agree some children only want pets to show off and they like them for cuteness then they give up on them. But Billy will never be disliked by me and he is as important as one of my own children(all though I don't have any but I am sure he would still be as important then. )You said that kids like to cuddle and play around with their pets and Billy does get picked up and loved but not in the way you are talking about. He loves attention anyway. people will probably say I shouldn't have him but I will always keep him and NO ONE can change my mind about that.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think you're the exception to the rule, Bella. You obviously are a dedicated tortoise-keeper.


----------



## mitchellr

yillt said:


> Hi. I respect your views on this but I am only 11 and my marginated Billy is the most loved and cared for tortoise. He is perfectly healthy and I pay for his bedding ETC. I made his cage(with help from my uncle) and as all my Christmas presents I get stuff for Billy. I have always love animals but tortoises I adore. I do agree some children only want pets to show off and they like them for cuteness then they give up on them. But Billy will never be disliked by me and he is as important as one of my own children(all though I don't have any but I am sure he would still be as important then. )You said that kids like to cuddle and play around with their pets and Billy does get picked up and loved but not in the way you are talking about. He loves attention anyway. people will probably say I shouldn't have him but I will always keep him and NO ONE can change my mind about that.


Sure. Thats why i said we should look at the child's mentality. Im happy that Billy has such a dedicated owner like you


----------



## yillt

mitchellr said:


> Sure. Thats why i said we should look at the child's mentality. Im happy that Billy has such a dedicated owner like you


Thank you.


----------



## turtledan77

I think that pets are a great educational experience for children. Mine LOVE watching the turtles coming in and out of my house. Parents just need to realize that they are getting the pet for themselves, not their children, and expect to care for the turtles years after the kids are gone.


----------



## wiccan_chicken

I've seen a parent repeatedly let a child get an animal she looses interest in and refuse to help care for the animals. "Not my problem!" This really saddens me because I sneak the animals treats, water them when I see them out or low, and buy them toys. I spend more money on those animals than the owners do, including vet bills. It's really frustrating to see the parent make excuses for their child's poor sense of responsibility. And then blame the dogs for having fleas when DUH you don't buy them flea medicine that works -_- 

On the other hand I was one of those children, My parents had to constantly HARP on me to get me to feed my dogs etc. Now I have really forced myself to get up, put on my big girl panties and improve my animal's lives. I will NOT go to work without giving my dog her thyroid pill, feeding the dogs and making sure my torts have been fed watered and their enclosures worked on so they can move outside safely for the summer. I used to harbor a pet in my room and forget about them. Now they live with the family instead of hidden in a dark room. I really hope this thirteen year old girl grows up to turn into a responsible pet owner, paying for vet bills and such, though time will tell and until then I will continue to encourage her mom to not get her any more pets. Her mom and I BOTH acknowledge she's **** poor at caring for her animals after the puppy love phase wears off. So I understand why not to deny a child an animals because they MIGHT get interest, but if you know for sure that child will slack on care, why go through the constant phase of buying and rehoming all of these animals?


----------



## tortoisetime565

My two cents.

When I was 15 I wanted a "big turtle" and bought my first tortoise, oogway, a sulcata. 

I had done almost a year of research and my mom told me that if I kept the turtle in mind for a year I should be allowed to have one. So I saved up and bought a jeuv sully. 

She had bad pyramiding from the pet store and I knew right away what was wrong, newspaper bedding, pellet food, only a heat bulb... Etc.

I took her home. And she ate and all, from what I can tell, her growth lines from me are all smooth. 

I am now eighteen and have 8 torts all together. They are all doing great. I rescued all but five of them. 

My advice? I would make sure they know everything they need to. HAVE A SETUP READY!!! have lighting and have time. My hatchlings need a lot of my time for soaking. I typically soak them once a day for 30-45 mins each. 

Just my two cents. Also, I have heard story's of kids like 5-6 getting torts and having them for 50+ years.


----------



## Aunt Caffy

Brandonfij01 said:


> I am 13 years old, I may get hate for this but I am...I am very responsible, I have had many reptiles which I take 100% care of. In fact my Dad doesn't even like them. I have had a bearded dragon for 7 years, two leopard geckos for over 3 years, and a sulcata for 2 years...I pay for all the food,cages,care,vet bills. I babysit and mow lawns to Pay for the expenses. I have had my reptiles shipped over the country, I have paid hundreds in vet bills ( including my tortoise being attacked by a dog) I will say I know many who are not responsible enough for any pet but there are many exceptions including myself. I have volunteered at animal hospitals, had experience in reptile shops and have many reptiles with perfect care and health. I spend almost all my money on them and people saying that all teens are not responsible are wrong... Well that is my say in this.


Young adults like you are the very reason I get so upset with people who complain about how "kids these days" are." Some kids will be irresponsible just as some adults will be. Ultimately, I believe the parent should take on responsibility for the pet if the kid doesn't take care of it, but that doesn't mean that every kid out there is irresponsible.


----------



## ashleyr21

I think yes, they should be able to. I, at 14, got my first tortoise. I was/still am (i'm 15) financially able to care for my tortoise. I got a job at 14, where I get about $75/week. I got my first reptile at 7. I believe that teens/kids should be able to get a tortoise. I wanted a tortoise for a very long time. If anyone sees an 'error' in my opinion, I would love to know. Thanks.


----------



## dmmj

Relax bella, no one is coming for your tortoise, yet. 
I think a case by case is best, as long as the child, and parent understand it is not a cuddle type pet.


----------



## yillt

dmmj said:


> Relax bella, no one is coming for your tortoise, yet.
> I think a case by case is best, as long as the child, and parent understand it is not a cuddle type pet.


Few. I hope not.


----------



## tortadise

DayDreamer said:


> This is something that has been bugging me for the past few years, seeing 12-17 year olds thinking about getting a tortoise or even a parrot (really any pet that can potentially out live them)
> Tortoises are not like a dog or cat that lives max. 20 years, these little (or giant) guys can live longer then us! And in my eyes thats not a type of commitment a teen or a kid should be able to make... what happens when said 'kid' moves out on there own and cant take the tortoise or falls into money troubles (like most people do when they 1st go out on their own) and cant afford to buy food or new lighting or vet bills (exotic vets are more expensive then 'normal vets')
> It seems really irresponsible in my eyes for a parent to allow someone underage to get a tortoise (unless of course the parent really wants one and is more then willing to take on the responsibility, but even then the parent should get the tortoise not the child)
> 
> ive seen too many kids these days on facebook groups, other forums etc. asking how to talk their parents into letting them get a tortoise.... then later coming back and saying they got it....
> I waited 5 years before seriously considering getting one... I knew i didnt have the money or time, and with a toddler it just wasn't a smart choice. I figure something that lives so long deserves to have as much thought put into it as you would if you were deciding if your family was ready for a kid... its a life long commitment... and in that aspect its no different.
> 
> as a society we dont readily let our kids, or teens, make choices that will effect their whole future... most of these choices are made after high school at the age of 18. so why are these parents allowing their kids to make a life long commitment to something living and breathing so easily?
> 
> thoughts?
> am i the only one this bugs?




Yes there is financial responsibilities attached to a tortoise or parrot. However it's the parents or gaurdians responsibility to not limit a child's imagination of interests. My father left my 2 brothers. Mother and myself when I was 12. Had he stuck around I would never had been doing what I cherish and love to do with animals that I am doing now. I would of been forced to go to law school ores school and ended up like wvery other black or white tile on the floor. Now I am the red tile in a black and white pattern and love it. It's in my opinion an influence from society. When a young person wishes to experience caring for something that may change their life it needs to be allowed.


----------



## RachaelnRoxy

I have a tortoise and a parrot. Oh, and a boxer dog, and a pygmy hedgehog. The parrot is by far the most expensive to feed, but my boxer Roxy has had tens of thousands of dollars worth of surgery. She had several mast cell tumors and breast cancer... a quadruple mastectomy and 8 rounds of chemo later, I was just about broke, but she is alive and happy 3 years later at the young age of 12 (ssshhh! She doesn't know she is not a puppy). Animals and kids are expensive. All of them. I'm on the fence here. I wish I could have gotten my sulcata at 15. But I've always had a thing for turtles and tortoises. However, I agree most would get bored and their attention and time would turn elsewhere. On the other hand, my sulcata was given to me by a 40 something year old woman who decided a year or two later, that it was just too much responsibility. 40 something. If it wasn't for her, I wouldn't have Jet. I've wanted one my whole life, but I'm a sucker for an abandoned little critters... just ask Bruce Quillis... my hedgehog. If people are the type to adopt then abandon an animal, their age doesn't really matter. It should be the parents job to research the pet, and weigh the responsibility against the child on a case by case basis.


----------



## Turtlepete

What I see with this thread, is that the opinion of "should parents allow kids and teens to get tortoises?" is being based solely off of the facts that:
(1) The child/teen may mis-care for the animal or (2) lose interest in the animal.

If your basing your opinion off of this, then adults have no right to keep animals either. Broaden this opinion to all animals, basic cats and dogs. Adults are more often then not, much worse, with just a blatant disregard for the animal's life. I'm only 16 and I've seen my fair share of this already, working with rescue animals. Honestly, I've seen more kids and other teens taking better care of their animals then adults! The fact is, adults are just as capable if ignorance, mis-caring for an animal, and losing interest, as kids and teens. Often more-so. 

Another part of my opinion is what's already been mentioned...You just may spark a lifelong interest. I was around tortoises for as long as I can remember, when my family had several sulcata's. Then my sister got me my first young red foot when I was 6. That was ten years ago now, and I consider tortoises and turtles my passion. If I had not been around them when I was young, I would have never had this passion for animals that I do now.

Now, of course, the parents are financially responsible. That is another story. I'm just trying to shed light on the neglect-and-losing-interest part.


----------



## Gaby

I, too, believe that parents should allow children to have tortoises. Albeit, at the end of the day, the parent should always realize and accept that at some point the burden may fall onto their shoulders to care for or appropriately rehome the animal should their child lose interest, move away from home and be unable to take the tortoise, go to college, etc. Unless it is an older child/teenager, the parents also should be willing (and able) to take on the financial aspects of pet ownership. This does not only apply to tortoises, but any animal that comes into their home.


----------



## Charliethetortoise

I have solely looked after my tortoise since I was 14. It took my mum a lot of time to say yes because she was worried that I didn't know what I was getting into and she was worried that she would end up looking after it. However, that was not the case. Once she saw how devoted I was, backing this up with all the research I had done before hand she agreed. 
I don't think there is going to be a right answer to this question as I believe it depends solely on the child. Whether or not they really want a tort. I had to wait months until my mum said yes so she could see that it wasn't just a passing craze.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I think the real question here should be, “Should kids allow parents to get tortoises?"
I've a bit of a heard (creep) of tortoises here at the ranch, and at my age it is inevitable the bulk of these critters will out live me, with their care and all falling on the shoulders of my grandchildren. Heckfire, doing things proper like with the group, the ultimate responsibility will fall on the shoulders of my yet to be conceived great grandkids. Shoot, I'm not even sure my grandson sees girls as anything more than humans to chase with bugs at his age.


----------



## Draekonic

I myself am a young teen, and at the age of nine i received my first herp, a hatchling corn snake. I have been in love with reptiles ever since. I think that as long as young people understand the responsibility and effort involved, there is no problem with them receiving a long-lived pet.


-Draekonic


----------



## justino4444

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I think the real question here should be, “Should kids allow parents to get tortoises?"
> I've a bit of a heard (creep) of tortoises here at the ranch, and at my age it is inevitable the bulk of these critters will out live me, with their care and all falling on the shoulders of my grandchildren. Heckfire, doing things proper like with the group, the ultimate responsibility will fall on the shoulders of my yet to be conceived great grandkids. Shoot, I'm not even sure my grandson sees girls as anything more than humans to chase with bugs at his age.


I think this is a great point because if an interest is not sparked early on ( like as a child ) they might never get to enjoy the amazing life experience of getting a reptile. Also what age is "acceptable" for someone to get a tortoise because the life expectancy of this country is in the mid seventies so if you get a tortoise at say 30 It will easily out live you anyway so why not get it earlier in life so you grow old with the pet?


----------



## IntenseCookie

DayDreamer said:


> This is something that has been bugging me for the past few years, seeing 12-17 year olds thinking about getting a tortoise or even a parrot (really any pet that can potentially out live them)
> Tortoises are not like a dog or cat that lives max. 20 years, these little (or giant) guys can live longer then us! And in my eyes thats not a type of commitment a teen or a kid should be able to make... what happens when said 'kid' moves out on there own and cant take the tortoise or falls into money troubles (like most people do when they 1st go out on their own) and cant afford to buy food or new lighting or vet bills (exotic vets are more expensive then 'normal vets')
> It seems really irresponsible in my eyes for a parent to allow someone underage to get a tortoise (unless of course the parent really wants one and is more then willing to take on the responsibility, but even then the parent should get the tortoise not the child)
> 
> ive seen too many kids these days on facebook groups, other forums etc. asking how to talk their parents into letting them get a tortoise.... then later coming back and saying they got it....
> I waited 5 years before seriously considering getting one... I knew i didnt have the money or time, and with a toddler it just wasn't a smart choice. I figure something that lives so long deserves to have as much thought put into it as you would if you were deciding if your family was ready for a kid... its a life long commitment... and in that aspect its no different.
> 
> as a society we dont readily let our kids, or teens, make choices that will effect their whole future... most of these choices are made after high school at the age of 18. so why are these parents allowing their kids to make a life long commitment to something living and breathing so easily?
> 
> thoughts?
> am i the only one this bugs?


 Good question. Before I got my tortoise I watched some YouTube videos on the type of care they require. I checked out a video a little girl made, she was about ten, and my heart was being stabbed when she explained how she took care of her tortoise. For one thing; she fed her tortoise dog food. The tortoise's shell was pyramiding dramatically. The worst part was that it was obvious her parents weren't doing anything to teach her how to raise a tortoise.
But back to your question... my dad got my brother a red eared slider for Christmas a few years ago. I'm the one who takes care of the slider, because he won't. I left him in charge of her for a month or two.. guess who has shell rot. He didn't clean her water, and didn't give her a decent sunbasking area.
My brother was bored of his turtle in days.
The worst part is that he wants to take her with him when he moves out of the house in four years.
Not all kids are like that though. I take the best care of my tortoise possible, and even though I don't own the turtle, I take care of her too. But then again, I'm an animal lover. I think that makes a difference.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Summary: kids are different, parents should know more about tortoises  simple as that!


----------



## tinkerbell1189

I think it's ok to get a kid one if they show a real interest, but the parent must be completely commited to making sure the child provides the right care, and to educate the child. The parent should be prepared that in the event if something happening and the child has no interest or taking care of the tortoise, then the parent needs to realise that they need to step up to the responsibility. The parent is responsible for their child, so essentially should also be responsible for any pets the child cares for. If they are not prepared for this, then no, they shouldn't get one in the first place.


----------



## Kim444

Gaby said:


> I, too, believe that parents should allow children to have tortoises. Albeit, at the end of the day, the parent should always realize and accept that at some point the burden may fall onto their shoulders to care for or appropriately rehome the animal should their child lose interest, move away from home and be unable to take the tortoise, go to college, etc. Unless it is an older child/teenager, the parents also should be willing (and able) to take on the financial aspects of pet ownership. This does not only apply to tortoises, but any animal that comes into their home.



I agree with this but have to add that in the best interest of not having to rehome animals, I think parents should not let their children get pets unless they are 100% willing to take over responsibility and the care of the animal in the case that the child does not care for it. There are so many pets that wind up in foster care or at kill shelters because they bought it for their children but their children don't care for them. It's easy to say "well if it doesn't work out we'll just rehome them" but they could wind up at a shelter, or to a new owner that has bad intentions like over-breeding or not caring for the animal properly.

I got all my rescued pets as family pets and we all care for them. Mr. T is mostly my middle son's cause he seems to have the most interest in him and has offered to care for him. My littlest one wanted a gecko and since he was only 4 at the time, again we all care for them. I care for the parrots solely only because they can cause serious damage when they bite, but the kids help out in what they can. Our dog was something my kids always wanted but I knew they could not solely care for him so we all share that responsibility.

I taught them to rescue not buy from a pet store(although buying from reputable breeders is fine). I do not agree with the captive breeding of parrots for pets since we cannot even come close to giving them their natural habitat, so for that species I do not believe in captive breeding.


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort

I think kids should definitely be allowed, but I'd make them research care on whatever pet they decide, be it dog, cat, mouse, or reptile. People may think dogs are easy pets but as puppies they do take up a lot of time. Potty training, and command training, the play time, the whining at night when its in the kennel, it can be overwhelming. just like any animal every single one deserves good care. I got into reptiles about age 16/17 and am now going on 20. I love my pet reptiles, and honestly I think it helps me stand out, as well as make new friends. I always research care as much as i can before diving into something new. I take care of all my pets, financially and physically. Despite the mostly true bad raps our generation is getting, there are still decent kids out there and some of us still know the definition of responsibility  Let me tell you a story that will open up an adult version of this. Last year we had an ice storm and a tree fell on our house on the garage. We finally got a contractor over to do the appropriate repairs. They brought over a dump truck and I found a nest on the battery of the truck, with 3 little Robins in it. These guys were from out of town, so i really have no clue how this nest stayed on the truck, but i knew it'd be a week before they removed it, leaving these birds with no mother. I took the nest inside and i read and read about taking care of them and how tricky they are. I bought food for them and I made sure they ate every 20 minutes and stayed warm. They were thriving, and I slowly watched their eyes open, i was so happy to have saved them. I also knew it was illegal to keep wild birds, so when i knew they were healthy and not dying, i called up my state game fish and parks, they refused to take them. So i called an outdoor sanctuary place we have, they said no as well, but told me to call the zoo. Again, the zoo declined. One last call to the humane society, and another no. It was either keep these birds and do my best, or leave them outside to die. My dad was mad there were birds in the house, he figured they had disease or parasites. I explained to him that i tried calling everyone i could think of, and i couldn't find anyone to take them. He said tough luck kid. When i woke up the next morning my birds were gone. I think before judging kids and whether they give improper care or not, it really comes down to the type of person you're dealing with. There are people of any age, with big hearts and a love of animals. As we see on this forum, there are older adults who care for tortoises and love what they do, and with my dad, there are people like him, who have no interest in animals or caring for them, just as there are kids who find nests and throw the eggs thinking its all fun and no harm done. I think kids can take just as good of care of animals as an adult could, it all comes down to what you care about. And I agree with Tom, sometimes interests change, and you're better off selling the animal to a caring home than to leave it sit in your house and neglect it because you no longer want to do the chores of caring for it.


----------



## hdeaver1

I say get the pet under the restriction that it is a family pet. This way if they child does not take good care of the animal the parents can take over its care.


----------



## bouaboua

Still on going??


----------



## Yellow Turtle01

I believe that if they are prepared to pay for, care for, and provide safe housing conditions for the next 80+ years, then yes. I bleive that, to some degree, it could also be the parents fault for allowing bad care to befall the animal. I also think that a lot of people consider tortoise stupid and throwaway pets, and I think (the reptile community in general) need to to the best possible to inform of the commitment that even just a small lizard could require. If children or teens fail to provide proper care, then it is up to the parents or child to find a safe home where they will be well cared for. There are tortoises and turtles who have died (it;s sad yes, but it continues to happen) and that is the purpose of TFO... to educate people who don't know better and who actually care about the well being of the animal in general.


----------



## Reptilelove

I believe that if teens do enough research into the topic of tortoise and are committed then I don't see why not! I got mine at the age of 12 and I'm only 14. However I think on the topic of kids then if the parent is actually the one looking after the tortoise properly then its fine but if not then I don't think so


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

A friend of mine justifies more tortoises by saying they are for one of her two kids. The kids have some interest, yet mom cares for and watches over the animal.


----------



## Eric Phillips

My mom was a florist for 47 years and a gardener still to this day. Some of the best memories I had was getting 2 Ornate Box Turtles when I was 8 years old. Before purchasing the Ornates she told me, "take care of your knowledge and then you can take care of your turtles." I spent weeks at the library after school learning everything I could about Ornate Box Turtles and their care. My mom gave me a mini quiz after those couple weeks and obviously according to her I passed because we purchased 2 juvenile Ornates. When my 7 year old daughter wanted to get a baby boxie, I did the same to her Of course I learned more about their individual behaviors as the years went on, but I know I wouldn't of been able to take care of them without my mothers advice.


----------



## turtlemanfla88

First I know of adults who should never of been allowed to own animals or children. I am a 70 kid who had his first box turtle when I was five and if I would of never be able to have that chance then I might of never had that experience or moment that got me hooked.
My parents always made me research and read about my pets before i was allowed to have them. I talk to a lot of parents at my kids elementary school about turtles,tortoises, and the chickens,rabbits,and tilipa that the science club raises. I keep some turtles in the science department during the year. I get some of the older teacher telling me about when they had a turtle growing up. My children love all animals ,but I make them learn about the animal first. I also ask them questions. They are smart kids for ten and nine years old we are working on turtle and tortoise latin names now. They want to be vets and go gators even though I went to USF and their mamma went to Michigan State. I bring in live animals to the school and the kids go nuts asking questions and telling me stories. I love it except some of these kids parents tell their kids these animals belong in zoos and aquariums not in their homes.


----------



## Alaskamike

This is an interesting discussion since it covers so many of the issues of responsible animal care, as well as how / when / we have the opportunity to pass on to our children the love of animals and the responsibility to provide them the best possible environment we can.
Personally, my Mother taught me from a very early age the union with nature. We started with a 5 gal guppy fish tank. I still remember the fascination with the little babies and the mass of live plants, O2 bubbles, and how heartbroken I was when an adult guppy would eat a baby who strayed out too far from cover.. She used this to show how some survived (in the cover of the weeds) and some did not and this is how nature proceeds. It is not cruel, it is the law of the wild. 
I had so many different animals when young I can’t remember many of them. Most where a rescue from the wild, found as abandoned babies, hurt, lost. A baby raccoon, several broken wing birds, snakes, turtles, a box tortoise, hamsters, pet rats…. And of course the numerous stray cats and dogs that got dropped off on our road. I learned to nurse babies and hurt animals back to health and either re-home them or set them free in nature again. I remember the tears when “Rikki” my raccoon was finally big enough to be let go in the national forest and how my Mom held my hand all the while telling me what a great life he would have and that someday he would start a family of his own. 
The problem with children of any age and pets of any kind boils down to knowledge, respect for the animal, and parents holding their children accountable. If parents cannot, or will not do this they should not allow an animal to be the primary responsibility of a child. Period. I see this with dogs, cats, birds, fish, you name it… In fact even many adults should not own animals at all.
One of my favorite books as a child was “The Yearling” by Marjory Rawlings. If you’ve read it you know why. 
I seemed to always have an empathic relationship with animals, but it was probably taught very young. I remember coming home from school one day and my entire hamster set up was gone. Re-homed by my mother after several warning about keeping fresh water in there and cleaning out the cage. Sometimes – often - it takes ‘tough love’ to communicate the message. Unfortunately, many parents are not able to bring themselves to do this. I never neglected an animal again. I believe children learn great lessons from nature, and can learn at very young ages, however, it all comes down to teaching, follow-up, accountability, and caring enough to put in the supervision and work. If you know you will and can do this – great. If not don’t do it.


----------



## weldorNate

My thoughts on this topic is it depends on the age of the child. The reason behind this thinking is my newest tortoise that I adopted was dropped off at the pet store cause the child couldn't properly take care of it and the mother was tired of looking after it. When I have children I will never deny them a pet cause it teaches them a lot of values but I believe the parent has to willing. I have had my share of animals over the years of growing up and I still do.


----------



## phebe121

I think so my daughter and step son said they will take mine when i die and my daughter is 7 and loves them to death she even cleans there cage and give them baths and hugs them responsibility is good for them


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

I don't really think kids should have pet tortoises, well I'm 15 and when I was 5 years old and my brother was 7 we got a Russian tortoise. We didn't know what we where doing my parents didn't do any reasurch before getting the tortoise. She lived in a small tank till I was 10 years old. For school we had to pick an animal to do a project on so i picked the Russian tortoise and thats how i found out we where providing terrible care for her. Now for the past 5 years she lives in a 4 by 8 outside home with lots of places to hide, grasses, succulents and weeds to munch and all head rubs she can get.


----------



## MyTortoise

I got mine when I was 12, I had wanted one for years and did all the research myself and I still do everything for her myself, so I think it depends


----------



## Rick's Sullivan

Every child and every adult is different. Some are amazing pet caretakers, some need a swift kick. Parents should use their best judgment.


----------



## turtlemanfla88

I do not blame you I blame the adults. I got my first turtle when I was five and I had to learn about it first and tell my parents how I would take care of it.,but I knew my parents also made sure I was take of it correctly and they also, would help researching the animals once I got them.


----------



## EP429

I came into possession of my first tortoise 23 years ago. I'm 27 now.
My brother and I caught and kept a couple of Texas Tortoises for a few years (at that time and age, blissfully unaware of their endangered status) my parents didn't get overly involved in their enclosure construction, so they all got away over time.
That interested continued through the years, Ive had multiple Box Turtles, which are now in my brother's care since I've moved. Once I got settled in good here I bought my first Redfoot from Tortoise Yard and have 4 now. My 3 year old son loves them, he called our house "Turtle" for a long time because he knew that's where the tortugas resided lol.
So long they're willing to learn about proper care, and you're willing to rehome or care for the tortoise if they don't, by all means, get your kid a tortoise.


----------



## ChloeCrull

Hi there, DayDreamer!


This is a very interesting topic for me, as I am a young tortoise owner, aged at 15. 


While I am biased due to the fact that I am a teenager who owns two beautiful Russian tortoises, I will also openly agree that they are a lifetime commitment and should not be decided upon without any less than a few months (or years) of consideration. As mentioned, tortoises are not dogs, cats, hamsters, chinchillas, rats, birds, or any other animal that lives a max of 20 years. Tortoises are extraordinary reptile companions that can live to be 100 years of age or older. 


I have heard numerous tales of "enforcing responsibility" on a child by allowing them to take care of their very own pet. I don't necessarily believe in this choice unless the child is given a hamster or a fish—something that will live 2 or 3 years. The "simplicity" of this would allow them a time frame in which the child (owner of the pet) could experience the phases of initial excitement, toned-down excitement, falling excitement, death, and the feeding and cleaning involved as well. However, when it comes to something like a dog, a cat, or a tortoise, it's a much greater commitment.


Now, the above paragraph may not necessarily relate to the topic directly, but it allows us to mentally elaborate and picture a scenario and analysis it in a way that links to the idea or demeanor of the original thread. To put things simply, I believe that a parent will know the extent of their child's responsibility and reliability when it comes to raising pets and looking after them, while also understanding the concept of "It will be exciting at first, but will you ignore it once the initial excitement disappears?" Of course, any normal child would immediately say "No!" 


Although my biased opinion is not 100% fair to extend to those reading, I do support a child raising a tortoise IF they have proven themselves over the years. Now, I do not mean that they've done household chores for a few days, weeks, or even months. A tortoise is a lifelong commitment, and a child should show a lifelong sense of responsibility.


----------



## Panedora

i would say no, b/c they are a life time pet something you may have to will someone, kids teen may change their minds or live in places where they cant take a pet. Tortoise are a lifestyle or life long pets right? im am new to this so maybe idk.


----------



## Morlas Mama

We have owned our Sulcata Morla a whole four days now. Even though I'm a newb in the tortoise world, I'm quite versed in the teen world, having worked with them immensely as well as owning two myself lol. 

I'm going to agree with Tom on this one. Not every young adult is the same nor should they all be held to the same standard of responsibility. I'd like to share with everyone the first text message my 16 year old son and I shared about Morla after *I* made the decision to take her in.



Now while I often ask my husband when he will grow up to be like our son (because he's just that intelligent and responsible) you'll notice his response was not "omg 150 years" or "my grandchildren?" His only concern was if he could keep his new pet in his room. This very reaction is what separates teen from parent. 

The decision to adopt Morla for my son was mine. Being the parent in this I feel I must assume full responsibility for my pet's health and well being even though my son may claim bragging rights to ownership. I will continue to teach my son what I learn along the way on how to best care for Morla so he can continue to do so when I am no longer able to. And, I make sure to keep reminding him of our first text messages about leaving her in his will to his grandchildren. 

In short, responsible parents usually breed responsible offspring. The parent's role of head caregiver can be temporary or permanent depending upon the child's responsiveness to their new found responsibilities.


----------



## turtlemanfla88

I agree with Tom and Yvonne G. very good points. I do a lot of volunteering at my children elementary school and most of the kids go online for information about animals because a lot of parents are not big readers or to lazy to buy their children books or magazines. I always had to research animals first before mom and dad allowed me to get them. What concerns me is the parents who do not follow up behind them to make sure they got right information. I explain to my nine and ten year old anyone can be a parent the difference is being a good parent. I went on field trip the other day with 50-60 4th and 5th graders and some questions are really good and then some are out there. For example when an alligator and an snapping turtle breed that is how you make an alligator snapping turtle.


----------



## Arjun&Yoshi

I am a mom who recently bought her son a russian tortoise for his 10th birthday. We brought Yoshi home on November 21. My son has wanted and asked for a tortoise since he was 7. He begged for one for his 8th birthday. We gave him a reptile party instead, where the finale animal was a huge Sulcata. It's funny, but he is actually terrified of cats and dogs. He won't even go into a petting zoo, the baby goats scare him. LOL!! Yet he will pick up any type of reptile, no problem. He has been reading about reptiles ever since he could read. With his 10th birthday coming up, he once again expressed just how much he wanted a tortoise. He fully understands that he will be taking care of Yoshi for the rest of his life. He changes his water, brings his food and cleans his enclosure.

Yet here I am, a member of this forum, reading and asking questions, and going to check up on Yoshi all the time. I will admit I had zero interest in getting a tortoise, but I can now say I love having that little guy! With good conscience I couldn't just leave it up to my 10 year old. I'm sure in a few years I can be less involved, but right now, I make sure Yoshi is getting the best care. Maybe because in Canada getting a tortoise is quite the financial commitment, but no matter what, it's a living breathing thing that deserves to have the best life. He is my sons pet, his enclosure is in his room, but as a family we make sure he's doing great!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Soon, when your son gets older, seems that you maybe getting a tortoise of your own!


----------



## klawran1

I think it 100% depends on the maturity of the child and the parent's interest in the animal. As a child, around 7 or so, I took in a baby boxie that was found in December under our 3 wheeler tire. My parents were interested in the little guy, but I can't say they knew anything about his care. It was sheer dumb luck that I fed him at least slightly correctly, loving the way he took bugs from my hands, and had his humidity correct.Unfortunately, he lived in a 10 gallon tank with no UV lights, though he was kept in a window and I took him outside to 'play' daily. He ate lettuce (and lots of grasshoppers) and occasionally fruit. Amazingly, this little turtle lived in my care for 3 years. The blink of an eye for a turtle. My parents liked him, but not enough to research his care and help me do it properly. I was devastated, but didn't know enough to realize he was still a baby and died because of me.

Fast forward. I'm 11 years old and fall in love with these tiny turtles in a petstore in Panama City, FL. My parents get me two of them, the ever popular RES. They lived in a 10 gallon aquarium that was half land and half water. My cousin had also gotten one, but she lost interest quickly and I ended up with her. Bubbles, Splash, and Maria. I eventually found a turtle forum about a year or two into their lives with me and panicked at how awful their care was. They were upgraded to a 55 gallon tank with a floating dock. Still not ideal, but better. When I was 17, a friend of the family took interest in them and offered to take them. He and I dug a 6x8 pool with a dept down to 5 feet. We blocked it off, protected them from predators, installed a pump, gave them a basking log of driftwood and a beach of pebbles, the works. Less than a year later, he leaves his 9 year old son in charge of their care and they died. I was furious. I hadn't done the best job with then, but at least I'd kept them alive! To this day I'm not sure if he ignored the fact that his son didn't care for them, or he just didn't know. Either way, they died and I still blame myself.

When I was 17, I took on a Russian tortoise. I did my homework, I set up an indoor enclosure, and I did everything to the best of my ability with the funds I had. He died of a respiratory infection. My parents liked him, but didn't understand that he needed basking lights so they didn't help me financially to get one. While he was outside with me a few hours daily to graze while I did my homework, the house temps were too cold and his home was too humid.

The breeder felt he may have been sick when I got him, attempting not to blame me, so she offered to send me another. A few months later, I took her up on her offer and also took on a Leopard tortoise. I was 18 at this point and getting ready to go off to college. I'd already chosen a school where I could live off campus and bring my tortoises with me. As I've mentioned in a post recently, both animals were kept hot and dry because that was the common research available then. She had the best and most expensive light bulb around, a 4x8 tortoise table, plenty to eat. My new Russian got sick with a respiratory infection, though I'm not sure how that happened, but I was actually in reach of a herp vet. She (now known as a he) got well and is still with me today. My Leo is my avatar pic. 

Back to my original point about parents, I really appreciate my parents letting me take on a reptile, but they were not suited to supervise me and my care of them as they didn't know themselves. It is the responsibility of the parent and the child to research and be prepared. Both partied need to be educated or the animals suffer. If the parent isn't willing to take over care if the child drops the ball, the answer should be no. I loved my little boxie and my RES, but my parents should have researched and encouraged me to research before agreeing. I take full responsibility of their deaths, but it could have been avoided. I was mature enough to do everything myself without help, but I needed them to provide financial assistance. Hard to build or buy a bigger enclosure and get lights when you're 7 and jobless and parents don't know enough to help.

Very long rant, but take it for what it is. It's just my experience and my failure to those animals. Everyone isn't me, and my experience isn't the rule. There are a lot of young caregivers on here who provide better for their animals at 13 than I do at 26. It happens, but we're all learning from our mistakes and getting better everyday.


----------



## theguy67

There are cruelties that exist in this world, one being animal abuse (intentional or otherwise). Yes, many times this is encountered with inexperienced keepers, such as children, so the solution is to inhibit a child's exploration of the world? I am certain that many reptile enthusiast are passionate because they started at such a young age. I think it would be a wonderful way to decrease the number of advocates in the reptile community. IF the child is showing a mature/profound interest in the natural science and wishes to keep an animal, it is the PARENTS' responsibility to furnish a positive learning experience while keeping the animal safe. If the parent does not want to provide outside interest opportunities to the child because its more work, maybe the parent should have thought twice before receiving that child?( Generally speaking of course, this could be sports, art, music, etc.) I received my first tortoise when I was 8. My parents had no clue what they were doing which led to pyramiding and other issues, unfortunately I learned from trial and error. Today, they still do not know very much, but my tortoises spend most of their time outdoors with a stream and deep burrows. The only thing that went wrong in my story is my parents' lack of knowledge on the subject. They saw it as just another pet.

Also, I think it is false to claim we will out live our tortoises. We would LIKE to out live them, but many times they die before then. And their lifespan is no reason to not get a tortoise. Sure its a commitment, but as Tom said, if it doesn't work out, donate it to a zoo, or find someone who IS experienced. I do not see my tortoises as friends or companions, as they could care less if I'm there. Only reason they respond to my presence is they perceive me as some "being" that brings food.


----------



## Heather H

my son is 8. He wanted a tortoise. we did a lot of research so this was not an impulse buy. Granted I did not find you guys until after I already had Tuxy . I would have saved a ton of money. But I also wanted a tortoise. I knew that my son would be good with him but he is a kid. I knew that I would be the one to set the schedules and do the majority of the care. Until my son is able to do it on his own. He has to help with everything and take an active roll. My friend has all types of animals and her kids take an active roll in the care. And even though they are young teens she still supervises things. I know every child is different. My kids are home schooled so they can spend more time caring for animals. when they go to collage I will take over the care.and trust me everyday I am learning new things to do. what things I was told was wrong. We will get it perfect


----------



## Odin's Gma

This has been a concern of mine since my son brought Odin home.
He and his girlfriend (he was 17, she 18) went to a reptile show and purchased him last summer. At the time they had been together for over a year and she is big into reptiles (we were already housing her geckos because her mother can't stand reptiles. Weird, I know.). They are quite serious and happy, and have plans to stay together for the long haul, but, you know, at that age? Who knows.
My history is dotted with random animals, and they both know it. Roughly a dozen cats in my lifetime, half of them rescues, (the most recent abandoned within days of birth and bottle fed by me for months. Also took in a feral cat) rabbits, squirrels, rats, mice, birds, fish, dogs, other geckos..probably forgetting something....anyway, pretty much anyone who knows me knows that I love beasties more than humans, so the kids knew I was going to go apeshit for Odin, which I did (obviously)
Many posts have said it is acceptable to get kids pets of this nature as long as the parents are willing to accept responsibility if they lose interest. In our case, it wasn't up to me, he is basically an adult, and his girlfriend is and adult. The only decision I have made was how involved I was going to get and whether or not he could live in my house (the answers were way too much, and hell yes! Never leave!) I am almost hoping he does lose interest, because I want him! 
BUT, I am of the belief of "lifetime pets" and every pet I have taken in gets that consideration. I would rather make accommodations to my life to keep them here and happy, than rehome them, but, i'm in my 40's. Maybe I will have another 40-60 years, who knows? But that is likely not enough for Odin.
What if they do lose interest? I will of course obsessively care for him for as many years as I have left, but what then? Did they put the same thought into this purchase as I have for my animals? Will my other kids be willing to take him when I die? what about nieces and nephews? They all say yes now, but do they really know what it entails? Does anyone until they actually live it?

In the end, none of us really know the involvement needed until we do it, and none of us know how much time we have left until we don't have any, so all we can do is do the best we can. Plan what we can, and accept what we can't.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

If you get a young tortoise and look after it correctly then it will almost certainly outlive you, whether you are 6, 16 or 60. it is a commitment for life and teenagers have to be made aware of this. It's all very well saying the tortoise is ultimately the responsibility of the parent, but the parents will die long before the tortoise or teenagers in the normal run of things.
I am fifty this year and already beginning to wonder what will happen to Tidgy when I'm gone, at some point, not yet but rapidly coming I am going to have to plan for her future, I have no kids.
I think having pets is an important part of children's growing-process, their understanding of responsibility, life and death. Unfortunately, some animals suffer in this learning curve and death's occur, but this is also true of many adults who get an exotic pet without understanding what is involved, or later lose interest, get a busy job or whatever. 
Watch and help the youngsters and their animals when you can, teach and encourage them if you are able, but I do think that teenagers can be excellent carers of animals, it depends on the people. When I was a child, my mother was forever buying new dogs, cats, birds as well as two tortoises and after she inevitably lost interest I, and my 2 brothers to a lesser extent ended up taking care of them. This is how I learned to love, respect and do the best for my animals but also animals at large and I ended up working in conservation because of this. 
It's complicated, without a simple solution, kids, parents and animals are all different and some make excellent carers at any reasonable age and some will never be any good. Some animals, even within the same species meke good pets and some don't.


----------



## lisa127

No animal has ever come into this house as belonging solely to my children, except for gerbils one time. Every animal in this house has been either mine or a family pet, with me as the primary caretaker. The lives of animals is too important to be left solely up to children or teenagers, though they can certainly help. And as for the dogs - they are not pets. They are part of the family. When I hear people "getting rid of" the dog because the kid is not taking care of him/her, my blood boils. A dog is not a thing, a dog is a living and social animal. I have no problem if a tortoise needs to be rehomed provided it is rehomed to a knowledge tortoise keeper. Dogs are social animals that feel a connection to us. Totally different thing. So I guess I'm saying it depends on the animal.


----------



## skiperdee weenie

I think tortoises could be good pets for teens as long as they fully understand that the tortoise needs care and attention and it is their full responsibility I also think if a tortoise is being cared for correctly and is actually loved it doesn't matter who is is looking after it. if a young tortoise is brought a teen would grow with the tortoise and develop habits of taking care of it.


----------



## Peytons torts

I got my first 2 tortoises when I was 12 I am now 14 and have 11 tortoises


----------



## argus333

i got my 1 st leopard at 16 i still have him now at 41.


----------



## tortlover5m

I'm 13 and I've own a tortoise for nearly a year. Before I got her I spent about 7 months doing research and she's doing really well.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

These last few posts clearly show we have many responsible teenage tortoise owners as welcome members and contributors to Tortoise Forum.
Splendid chaps (and chapesses), all of them.


----------



## Elnewman622

Im 15 almost 16 and I got my tort for my 15th birthday. Before I got my tort I did lots of research on what to feed them and what type of tort and what substrate etc... My parent only help when I can't do it for myself like if I'm not home or I'm sick but the rest of the time I take care of it. Now when my 2 brothers wanted a lizzard my mom told them you have to do lots of research before you can get one. After they heard that they didn't want one any more because they didn't want that resposibility. I'm extra glad too that I found this website so now I can do a better job at taking care of my tort.


----------



## mikeylazer

This actually frustrated me quite a bit. I dont fall into the age bracket to which you are referring anymore, but being 20 years old I recently experienced keeping pets as a "teen." 

When I was 16 i begged for enough years that my parents finally let me commit to a fish tank. I am not talking a goldfish tank or driving to a pet store and throwing a bunch of tiny fish in a crowded glass box and being done with it. I am talking Territorial fish that have some extreme needs and housing not to mention the water parameters that go along with them. I did research for about 8 months and saved up the money to finally buy my first 30gal tank which turned into several smaller tanks and then a 55gal and a 75gal which are still running to this day. If you think because I was 16 and couldnt "care for an animal" ask my parents how to safely add water to a fish tank and look at the blank expression on their faces. I know more about fish than probably 75% of people that keep them from any age group because I was passionate about them and still am today. One of the most frustrating things I deal with at this point in my life is people thinking that because they are older, the are more knowledgable than those "silly teenagers." I have single handly kept 3 larger tanks for 4 years now, and yes I was only a "teen," but did that change the outcome and quality of my animals life?

Now in the world of tortoises I did not get my first until I was almost 20 years old, so I am not so much help on the exact matter at hand, but I can tell you if I was 12-17 when I got my first tortoise, I would have cared for it with the same audacity that I care for them with now. I LOVE animals and I have since a very young age. Thats part of who I am. To say someone is unworthy of owning an animal in their teenage years is just plain wrong.

If the same quality of life is garaunteed from a 90 year old and a 12 year old, then where is the harm?


----------



## Aunt Caffy

Stereotypes are frustrating for precisely this reason. Determining whether one is ready for a pet should depend on research and the individual as both you and Elnewman622 prove. Good luck to the two of you and your torts. 



mikeylazer said:


> This actually frustrated me quite a bit. I dont fall into the age bracket to which you are referring anymore, but being 20 years old I recently experienced keeping pets as a "teen."
> 
> When I was 16 i begged for enough years that my parents finally let me commit to a fish tank. I am not talking a goldfish tank or driving to a pet store and throwing a bunch of tiny fish in a crowded glass box and being done with it. I am talking Territorial fish that have some extreme needs and housing not to mention the water parameters that go along with them. I did research for about 8 months and saved up the money to finally buy my first 30gal tank which turned into several smaller tanks and then a 55gal and a 75gal which are still running to this day. If you think because I was 16 and couldnt "care for an animal" ask my parents how to safely add water to a fish tank and look at the blank expression on their faces. I know more about fish than probably 75% of people that keep them from any age group because I was passionate about them and still am today. One of the most frustrating things I deal with at this point in my life is people thinking that because they are older, the are more knowledgable than those "silly teenagers." I have single handly kept 3 larger tanks for 4 years now, and yes I was only a "teen," but did that change the outcome and quality of my animals life?
> 
> Now in the world of tortoises I did not get my first until I was almost 20 years old, so I am not so much help on the exact matter at hand, but I can tell you if I was 12-17 when I got my first tortoise, I would have cared for it with the same audacity that I care for them with now. I LOVE animals and I have since a very young age. Thats part of who I am. To say someone is unworthy of owning an animal in their teenage years is just plain wrong.
> 
> If the same quality of life is garaunteed from a 90 year old and a 12 year old, then where is the harm?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

mikeylazer said:


> This actually frustrated me quite a bit. I dont fall into the age bracket to which you are referring anymore, but being 20 years old I recently experienced keeping pets as a "teen."
> 
> When I was 16 i begged for enough years that my parents finally let me commit to a fish tank. I am not talking a goldfish tank or driving to a pet store and throwing a bunch of tiny fish in a crowded glass box and being done with it. I am talking Territorial fish that have some extreme needs and housing not to mention the water parameters that go along with them. I did research for about 8 months and saved up the money to finally buy my first 30gal tank which turned into several smaller tanks and then a 55gal and a 75gal which are still running to this day. If you think because I was 16 and couldnt "care for an animal" ask my parents how to safely add water to a fish tank and look at the blank expression on their faces. I know more about fish than probably 75% of people that keep them from any age group because I was passionate about them and still am today. One of the most frustrating things I deal with at this point in my life is people thinking that because they are older, the are more knowledgable than those "silly teenagers." I have single handly kept 3 larger tanks for 4 years now, and yes I was only a "teen," but did that change the outcome and quality of my animals life?
> 
> Now in the world of tortoises I did not get my first until I was almost 20 years old, so I am not so much help on the exact matter at hand, but I can tell you if I was 12-17 when I got my first tortoise, I would have cared for it with the same audacity that I care for them with now. I LOVE animals and I have since a very young age. Thats part of who I am. To say someone is unworthy of owning an animal in their teenage years is just plain wrong.
> 
> If the same quality of life is garaunteed from a 90 year old and a 12 year old, then where is the harm?


Very well said, sir.


----------



## sibi

Just to add my two cents, I don't believe it's a matter of age on whether someone should own or not own a tortoise, or for that matter, any animal. As some people posted, they've owned pets as a child/teenager and were responsible owners. They did research and understood their commitments. The reason the OP started this post, I think, is because a lot of young people get torts that generally outlive humans. When they find themselves in a dilemma like going to college and having to either give up the tort or leave it with a family member, it seems like the young person didn't think the situation through. BTW, young people aren't the only ones that don't think things through. Many older folks consistently do the same. What I think is that parents, who have the responsibility of helping their children make decisions such as owning and caring for an animal for years to come, really have to be ready and able to commit themselves to caring for that animal IF the child cannot for whatever reason. This is the part of commitment on the part of parents that some fail to see when they buy or allow their child to get a tortoise. Because situations change at various times in life, it can be easy NOT to have foresight on such matters. But, ultimately, it's the parents' responsibility and commitment when they allow their child to own a pet. When that child becomes an adult, then that responsibility switches to them. But, until then, parents should be mindful of their part when allowing their children to own or do anything. Then, perhaps, there won't be so many animals out there that are abandoned, abused, neglected, or euthanized.


----------



## SeeShmemilyPlay

DayDreamer said:


> This is something that has been bugging me for the past few years, seeing 12-17 year olds thinking about getting a tortoise or even a parrot (really any pet that can potentially out live them)
> Tortoises are not like a dog or cat that lives max. 20 years, these little (or giant) guys can live longer then us! And in my eyes thats not a type of commitment a teen or a kid should be able to make... what happens when said 'kid' moves out on there own and cant take the tortoise or falls into money troubles (like most people do when they 1st go out on their own) and cant afford to buy food or new lighting or vet bills (exotic vets are more expensive then 'normal vets')
> It seems really irresponsible in my eyes for a parent to allow someone underage to get a tortoise (unless of course the parent really wants one and is more then willing to take on the responsibility, but even then the parent should get the tortoise not the child)
> 
> ive seen too many kids these days on facebook groups, other forums etc. asking how to talk their parents into letting them get a tortoise.... then later coming back and saying they got it....
> I waited 5 years before seriously considering getting one... I knew i didnt have the money or time, and with a toddler it just wasn't a smart choice. I figure something that lives so long deserves to have as much thought put into it as you would if you were deciding if your family was ready for a kid... its a life long commitment... and in that aspect its no different.
> 
> as a society we dont readily let our kids, or teens, make choices that will effect their whole future... most of these choices are made after high school at the age of 18. so why are these parents allowing their kids to make a life long commitment to something living and breathing so easily?
> 
> thoughts?
> am i the only one this bugs?



If a parent is getting a tort for a child or preteen, then they have to make the commitment themselves as well. However, I think if an older teen has had a persistent interest in caring for one for years and has willingly done their own extensive research, I think it's fine. They just have to buy the tort and right equipment themselves, be able to make their own money to provide for the tort, and have plans for the tort.


----------



## kirsty Johnston

I don't nessisarly have a bad opinion on teenagers getting tortoises but do have an opinion on young children getting a tortoise. This is mainly because kids don't understand that torts don't want to be lifted and cuddled and poked and prodded at. They like to hide away and don't do much more than eat and poop. despite having their moments of bum shaking and getting really active when it's warm outside the excitement would easily wear off in a young child - although I do appreciate there are exceptions. 
Teenagers on the other hand always remember their childhood pet and miss them terribly when something bad happens and with a tortoise that isn't always the case and they can grow old together. I was 21 when I got beastie 3 years ago and I have no intention what so ever in getting rid of him and like most people on this forum I take my tort in to consideration for anything that would impact him.


----------



## squirtthetortandfriends50

im 12 and i take great care of squirt


----------



## SeeShmemilyPlay

squirtthetortandfriends50 said:


> im 12 and i take great care of squirt



That's awesome! Just make sure you'll always have a space for him when you move out on your own or to a college dorm where they may not allow Squirt.


----------



## squirtthetortandfriends50

SeeShmemilyPlay said:


> That's awesome! Just make sure you'll always have a space for him when you move out on your own or to a college dorm where they may not allow Squirt.


i will i have him inside now but im building and outside pin


----------



## Gabriella Elia

I'm a teenager and I have a tortoise. Ever since i was six I have been collecting tortoise goods and they have been my favourite animal since I started collecting. I practically begged for a tortoise for 8 years. I've only had Templeton for a year but I look after him very well and do the best I can for him. My mum helps out a bit too but I think as a teenager I'm responsible enough to keep him happy and I'm very dedicated to him.


----------



## Pearly

Great thread! And long! I'm glad to see this discussion. I found it looking for another issue r/t children and pets. While some of the opinions differ there is some true to every single one of them. I think the key is in keeping the 2 aspects separate: 1) issues r/t (related to) child rearing, 2) responsible pet ownership. I gave in to my sweet preteen daughter's request and we now have 2 RF babies, in time to have 1 or 2 more females My daughter has done tons of research and still doing more but I do my own and we work in tandem caring for them. It is great science project for my child who loves science and wonderful mother-daughter time we get to spend daily. I have been a pet owner all of my life and like to do things right by the animals. It's important for me to teach my children about love and respect of nature and there is no better way for them to learn than by hands on work with the animals, plants, etc, and I'm there to guide, teach, model behaviors and help. I actually wanted to pick some brains on another topic related to children as pet owners but for that I'll try to start separate thread and hopefully someone will chime in. Thanks for the great reading


----------



## Dessy

I just turned 18 and have put hours of research into my baby tortoise. I plan to move away for school to a warmer climate for my little Leo. I think as long as the person is extremely responsible and knowledgeable then it is fine but sadly most teenagers just want a "cool pet" they are not willing to care for in the long run


----------



## Dessy

T33's Torts said:


> 3 of 4 of my rescue torts were from teenagers living with theor parents who couldn't care for them.
> 
> Now, I can't talk.
> 
> I was 3 when I got my first tort, but didn't buy my own, with a set up until I was 15.
> I'm (usually) an adult, and I have my own place. I had no problem as a kid caring for my guys. Then again, I was a loner and stayed home after school playing with my tortoises.


Aw i am too ^_^


----------



## Big Charlie

There are plenty of irresponsible adult pet owners. 

It is okay to get pets for your children if they are responsible and mature enough. It is a good way to teach responsibility and for kids to understand that you can't just quit on a living creature because you're tired of it. Parents need to supervise their children and be willing to step in if the pet isn't being taken care of properly. Every pet we got when my kids were growing up, even those that were supposed to be specifically for one child or another, turned out to be my responsibility, which was fine with me because I wouldn't have gotten them if I didn't want the pets. I guess my kids didn't learn the responsibility lesson well enough.

But...fast forward many years later. We went out of town for a week and left my adult son in charge of Charlie. Charlie is pretty much no maintenance. He eats the grass in our yard and, at the time, he had his burrow to escape the heat. All my son needed to do was make sure that no unforeseen disasters happened, like Charlie's burrow collapsed, or the yard was getting flooded. But he did more than that; he came on this forum and read about sulcatas.


----------



## Anyfoot

Very interesting thread. Not read it all, not got the time. 
It's educational for kids to take part in looking after any animal. Also they learn to take on responsibility.
If my daughter doesn't clean her rabbit out. There's no iPad,iPod or computer until its done. It gets done.
Ultimately it's the parents responsibility though.
Make them look after the animal or
Pass the animal on to someone else.
Your actions show your child a learning curve in life.
Most importantly , get involved with your child and their pet. This is quality time all round.


----------



## awesomecs

DayDreamer said:


> oh I def. agree its fine if the parent is willing to take on the responsibility.
> obviously some kids are a lot more responsible I just see a lot of the "oh so and so has one now i want one" with reptiles in the past little while, not really knowing or understanding what they are getting into.
> 
> glad to hear the different opinions though
> 
> it just bugs me to see people buy a living things because someone at school has one, and end up giving it away a few years later because it was 'boring' or they couldnt 'play' with it. and yes that is always different from kid to kid, person to person. but with the rise in the popularity of reptiles im seeing it a lot more.
> 
> 
> 
> and yes I should have worded that 1st post better i did not mean all teens/kids. i know there are tons out there that are responsible and know what they are doing. this was more about the kids that go to sites like facebook groups complaining that the parents keep saying no, and how can they get them to change their minds and let them have one. these situations the parents clearly dont want to have that responsibility.
> 
> sorry if i offended anyone







half the people in my school never heard of a tortoise I have a ascendingly great deal in science and I studied tortoise for 5 years I know I'm probably too young for the zone of actually getting a tortoise I know lots about them and even helped some people understand them and I'm only a kid then again I suggest if you get a tortoise and don't want it anymore you just potentially killed a animal I think if any other kid want the animal then they should study it for 2 years strait like I did I only know about Russian and Greek tortoises even being a scientist runs in the family I may be 13 but I made my own kind of mixed breed succulent plant I call it rippled haworthia without any help of anyone but the internet on how to make a mixed breed plant and I took it to the next level so unless you know everything about a tortoise do not get one at any age until you know everything almost oh and btw my parents dint help me except for her wooden cage I suck at building lol


----------



## awesomecs

Anyfoot said:


> Very interesting thread. Not read it all, not got the time.
> It's educational for kids to take part in looking after any animal. Also they learn to take on responsibility.
> If my daughter doesn't clean her rabbit out. There's no iPad,iPod or computer until its done. It gets done.
> Ultimately it's the parents responsibility though.
> Make them look after the animal or
> Pass the animal on to someone else.
> Your actions show your child a learning curve in life.
> Most importantly , get involved with your child and their pet. This is quality time all round.





lol I'm 13 and I think of my tortoise as my daughter I almost had a heart attack when she was outside and I saw a hawk I wish I could kiss her without getting really sick =[


----------



## awesomecs

Big Charlie said:


> There are plenty of irresponsible adult pet owners.
> 
> It is okay to get pets for your children if they are responsible and mature enough. It is a good way to teach responsibility and for kids to understand that you can't just quit on a living creature because you're tired of it. Parents need to supervise their children and be willing to step in if the pet isn't being taken care of properly. Every pet we got when my kids were growing up, even those that were supposed to be specifically for one child or another, turned out to be my responsibility, which was fine with me because I wouldn't have gotten them if I didn't want the pets. I guess my kids didn't learn the responsibility lesson well enough.
> 
> But...fast forward many years later. We went out of town for a week and left my adult son in charge of Charlie. Charlie is pretty much no maintenance. He eats the grass in our yard and, at the time, he had his burrow to escape the heat. All my son needed to do was make sure that no unforeseen disasters happened, like Charlie's burrow collapsed, or the yard was getting flooded. But he did more than that; he came on this forum and read about Sulcatas.



I never had the case were my parents had to step in I figured I care for my own pets since when I saw 5 my mom accidently put burning hot water in my goldfish tank and the fish hopped strait out from then on I took care of my pets almost all by myself and my mom never messed with a pet that lives in water ever again =] btw I'm 13


----------



## awesomecs

Neal said:


> It's not all well and good just to say it...hopefully when you've reached that point you've led by example well enough or have provided other opportunities for the child to prove themselves that the child will be prepared to do the right thing.
> 
> Depending on what one's experiences have been, the above example may be the rule rather than the exception. In my experience however, this would be a rare exception rather than a rule...if you follow me.
> 
> I understand what you're trying to say, but I think my original point could be made clearer to say that I think it's the parents responsibility to take care of the child and respond appropriately to their actions, rather than absorb the child's responsibilities when they fail.






I know a couple kids at my school that would do that....... but I take care of tory sourly alone well I had my sister carry dirt down to Tory's habitat.... but the habitats all that they helped with I say if you don't study them don't have them


----------



## Anyfoot

awesomecs said:


> half the people in my school never heard of a tortoise I have a ascendingly great deal in science and I studied tortoise for 5 years I know I'm probably too young for the zone of actually getting a tortoise I know lots about them and even helped some people understand them and I'm only a kid then again I suggest if you get a tortoise and don't want it anymore you just potentially killed a animal I think if any other kid want the animal then they should study it for 2 years strait like I did I only know about Russian and Greek tortoises even being a scientist runs in the family I may be 13 but I made my own kind of mixed breed succulent plant I call it rippled haworthia without any help of anyone but the internet on how to make a mixed breed plant and I took it to the next level so unless you know everything about a tortoise do not get one at any age until you know everything almost oh and btw my parents dint help me except for her wooden cage I suck at building lol





awesomecs said:


> half the people in my school never heard of a tortoise I have a ascendingly great deal in science and I studied tortoise for 5 years I know I'm probably too young for the zone of actually getting a tortoise I know lots about them and even helped some people understand them and I'm only a kid then again I suggest if you get a tortoise and don't want it anymore you just potentially killed a animal I think if any other kid want the animal then they should study it for 2 years strait like I did I only know about Russian and Greek tortoises even being a scientist runs in the family I may be 13 but I made my own kind of mixed breed succulent plant I call it rippled haworthia without any help of anyone but the internet on how to make a mixed breed plant and I took it to the next level so unless you know everything about a tortoise do not get one at any age until you know everything almost oh and btw my parents dint help me except for her wooden cage I suck at building lol


Nice. Sounds like you are one to watch for. Do you have any photos of your enclosure and tort. Keep up the good work. Wish I could start again. I would take the path that involves science and animals.


----------



## awesomecs

Anyfoot said:


> Nice. Sounds like you are one to watch for. Do you have any photos of your enclosure and tort. Keep up the good work. Wish I could start again. I would take the path that involves science and animals.




you just made a warm spot I'm my stomach hmmm might have been the Doritos lol yeah I have some pics here are some my old enclose went outside from a ant nest in my tortoise enclosure with no queen but I fixed the problem naturally no pesticide needed =]
its not done yet I still need to set her lights up I'm doing that know =] here also a pick of her old home












here's my old enclose from 2 days ago



It had a hole colony of ants


----------



## awesomecs

thanks for the like anyfoot if you have any thing that will make I t better please tell me =]


----------



## awesomecs

Gabriella Elia said:


> I'm a teenager and I have a tortoise. Ever since i was six I have been collecting tortoise goods and they have been my favourite animal since I started collecting. I practically begged for a tortoise for 8 years. I've only had Templeton for a year but I look after him very well and do the best I can for him. My mum helps out a bit too but I think as a teenager I'm responsible enough to keep him happy and I'm very dedicated to him.





hey I had tory for one year and I've been begging and studying for 2 years and I'm 13 a young teen and I've been obsessed with reptiles for 7 years


----------



## Adreyanna Ricci

I got my tortoise at 17, I think it depends on the individual. I moved out and still had money for my tortoise. I think too many people think that all teenagers are irresponsible, but in reality, the teenage age group is the same as adults. I know a few adults who'd end up killing a goldfish, but you can't stop stupid people.


----------



## MissTurtleGurl

First off: Forgive me if this turns into a rant.

I realize now as a 20 year old adult is that I had unknowingly abused and killed many of my previous pets with my poor husbandry from a lack of research. I am not ashamed to admit it because I want people to learn from my and my parents’ example. My parents’ view on pet care is that they don’t really need any special treatment, diet, lights, anything that have to do with what I now know is good husbandry. I, in turn, thought that they were right so I didn’t do the research like I should have when getting a pet. I was one of those children who bought hermit crabs put them in a fish tank with just sand and no humidity, fresh dechlorinated water, and salt water. I was one of those kids that got a baby RES and never gave them a bigger tank. I was one of those kids who got hamsters and mice from a shady pet store and took the employee’s word for it when it came to their care. I have killed many animals due to my incompetence. I was not mature enough to see that I was being egotistical, a common trait of children during their mental development, and I didn’t have the insight then to see where I had gone wrong. When I grew older, I still love animals dearly so I, finally, did my research because I wanted to work with animals. I realized at 15 years old how horrible of a pet owner I was and I decided to atone by making sure no one would do what I did; I decided to become an animal educator. 

I began with my little cousins. Sadly, they were just like I was then, maybe even worst. My baby cousins, 9? and 10? at the time, wanted guinea pigs. I told them all they needed to know about guinea pig care, so they wouldn’t have to do the research themselves and in case they are too irresponsible to do it themselves. I made sure to tell them if they end up getting hogs (male guinea pigs) they need to neuter them to prevent bullying, fighting, and other territorial behavior. They ended up getting 2 hogs and they refused to neuter them. The two kept fighting and constantly got hurt. If the two hogs fighting weren’t enough, they decided to add a third hog to the mix. In the end, like many children with toys, they got tired of them and didn’t want them anymore; my aunt got stuck taking care of them and she eventually surrendered them.

Children know that an animal is a life, but children are also egotistical. They don’t always fully grasp the magnitude and significance of a creature’s life. The responsibility ultimately falls on the parent’s shoulder because children don’t have the means to purchase special accommodations for their pet, they don’t have the means to pay for vet bills, and they often don’t have the cognitive ability to commit to something. Parents need to take care of animals with their children and scaffold responsibility in them, not leave the animals to their own devices with their children think that they’ll learn on the job.

I see that many posters here were very responsible when they were younger; they were very self-reliant and responsible. I want to have faith in people like I had in my cousins, but I think that the numerous invasive RES turtles terrorizing native wildlife, the numerous sulcatas in rescues, and just all the dogs and cats that are shelters makes me believe that there are many people who irresponsible old and young. To answer the OP’s question make directly, I think that younger children should not have their own pet that they are solely responsible to care for, parents should have an enormous part in the creature’s husbandry. I think that teens could have more leeway, but ultimately parents need to have a part in the care too. Pets for people who are not mature should be as a family unit after much research as a unit. Parents should not give children pets or allow them to get pets of their own if they themselves can’t care for or know how to care for the pet. Responsibility of a life should never fall on shoulders of people who barely have the ability to care for themselves. The posters here are unfortunately not the norm; they are the outliers.


----------



## TechnoCheese

Well wouldn’t you know it, an old thread has been revived!

I find this the be a very interesting topic because I technically could be used as an example in this argument, even for both sides of it.

I got Curtis, a Sulcata that will grow to be 150 LBs, eat me out of house and home, always require me to have a large yard, when I was 12. After the death of the 19 year old cat that I had lived with up until that point, I specifically wanted a pet that would be with me forever, outlive me. Luckily I found the forum before picking him up and understood the responsibility of keeping him, as well as having done over a year of research, but of course, this isn’t always enough.

like most new keepers to join the forum, my one and a half years of research was mostly completely outdated crap I had fished off of YouTube. This place was wonderful enough to set me on the right track, but because of my inexperience, I was unable to grasp some of the most important points of tortoise care that were brought up to me.

Before, I hadn’t had a pet specifically of my own that I alone cared for. Sure, I begged my parents enough to get a betta fish in a half gallon bowl at my kindergarten science fair, and my parents impulse bought a hermit crab that died in a month, but my very first experience caring for any animal with research was an insanely complex, 150 pound monster.

Despite my research, did I make Mistakes starting out? Absolutely. I had an open topped enclosure, a clamp lamp that fell into the enclosure and nearly killed him, a lack of a proper hygrometer, and even just flat out neglect for a while, but I got back on the forum, and cleaned up my act.

I started building a closed chamber, fixed my lighting, soaked more often, and had my dreams of having an animal outlive me revitalized by the wonder of this site. My care improved exponentially, and my tortoise began to thrive.

Around this time, my invigorated infatuation with tortoises lead to me joining another reptile forum called “reptiles amino”. This allowed me to learn more about other animals, and correct the absolutely horrid tortoise information and care. This earned me a reputation for being the site’s “tortoise expert”, and I was soon accepted as a moderator.

Since then, reptiles and tortoises specifically have become my most enthralling hobby, something I will never be able to live without. It is almost my sustenance: I cannot imagine how I ever would go on without it, and caring for my animals has become my life, every thought, every goal, solely devoted to my responsibility of their wellbeing.

Through the reptile site I now moderate, an app pertaining of mostly teen and younger members, I have seen the good, the bad, and the ugly of young reptile keeping.

Do I think that that reptiles should be kept by the average child, or even the vast, overwhelming majority of them? No. Absolutely not. So many times have I logged on to see 3 leopard geckos on sand, a turtle picked up off of the road and placed in a bowl, a horribly disfigured bearded dragon from lack of UVB.

But do I regret my decision to order my wonderful Curtis those four years ago?

Never. Not at all, negative. Though a rough start, an undeniable learning curve, I have had a passion for these animals lit in me that will never be burnt out. It affects my life constantly, incessantly, so positively that I could never give any one of my animals up for the world. I have learned irreplaceable skills from my time as a reptile site moderator, be it debate or scientific reasoning, that have helped me directly in school or every day life. Even joining this forum will always be worth it, because though I may grow inactive, not answer quotes or conversations for months at a time without logging on, the people, friends, family that I have found on this wonderful site, will never be forgotten.

Sure, a pet may be neglected. Forgotten, dispelled on parents, left to rot. But it also may be loved, have an unforgettable impact on the child, leave an imprint that no other animal could.

As long as research is done and a lesson is learned? Get that tortoise. You’ll never have a better opportunity to change.


----------



## MissTurtleGurl

TechnoCheese said:


> Well wouldn’t you know it, an old thread has been revived!
> 
> I find this the be a very interesting topic because I technically could be used as an example in this argument, even for both sides of it.
> 
> I got Curtis, a Sulcata that will grow to be 150 LBs, eat me out of house and home, always require me to have a large yard, when I was 12. After the death of the 19 year old cat that I had lived with up until that point, I specifically wanted a pet that would be with me forever, outlive me. Luckily I found the forum before picking him up and understood the responsibility of keeping him, as well as having done over a year of research, but of course, this isn’t always enough.
> 
> like most new keepers to join the forum, my one and a half years of research was mostly completely outdated crap I had fished off of YouTube. This place was wonderful enough to set me on the right track, but because of my inexperience, I was unable to grasp some of the most important points of tortoise care that were brought up to me.
> 
> Before, I hadn’t had a pet specifically of my own that I alone cared for. Sure, I begged my parents enough to get a betta fish in a half gallon bowl at my kindergarten science fair, and my parents impulse bought a hermit crab that died in a month, but my very first experience caring for any animal with research was an insanely complex, 150 pound monster.
> 
> Despite my research, did I make Mistakes starting out? Absolutely. I had an open topped enclosure, a clamp lamp that fell into the enclosure and nearly killed him, a lack of a proper hygrometer, and even just flat out neglect for a while, but I got back on the forum, and cleaned up my act.
> 
> I started building a closed chamber, fixed my lighting, soaked more often, and had my dreams of having an animal outlive me revitalized by the wonder of this site. My care improved exponentially, and my tortoise began to thrive.
> 
> Around this time, my invigorated infatuation with tortoises lead to me joining another reptile forum called “reptiles amino”. This allowed me to learn more about other animals, and correct the absolutely horrid tortoise information and care. This earned me a reputation for being the site’s “tortoise expert”, and I was soon accepted as a moderator.
> 
> Since then, reptiles and tortoises specifically have become my most enthralling hobby, something I will never be able to live without. It is almost my sustenance: I cannot imagine how I ever would go on without it, and caring for my animals has become my life, every thought, every goal, solely devoted to my responsibility of their wellbeing.
> 
> Through the reptile site I now moderate, an app pertaining of mostly teen and younger members, I have seen the good, the bad, and the ugly of young reptile keeping.
> 
> Do I think that that reptiles should be kept by the average child, or even the vast, overwhelming majority of them? No. Absolutely not. So many times have I logged on to see 3 leopard geckos on sand, a turtle picked up off of the road and placed in a bowl, a horribly disfigured bearded dragon from lack of UVB.
> 
> But do I regret my decision to order my wonderful Curtis those four years ago?
> 
> Never. Not at all, negative. Though a rough start, an undeniable learning curve, I have had a passion for these animals lit in me that will never be burnt out. It affects my life constantly, incessantly, so positively that I could never give any one of my animals up for the world. I have learned irreplaceable skills from my time as a reptile site moderator, be it debate or scientific reasoning, that have helped me directly in school or every day life. Even joining this forum will always be worth it, because though I may grow inactive, not answer quotes or conversations for months at a time without logging on, the people, friends, family that I have found on this wonderful site, will never be forgotten.
> 
> Sure, a pet may be neglected. Forgotten, dispelled on parents, left to rot. But it also may be loved, have an unforgettable impact on the child, leave an imprint that no other animal could.
> 
> As long as research is done and a lesson is learned? Get that tortoise. You’ll never have a better opportunity to change.


I wish that I had done my research for my pets before I had gotten them, maybe then so many of them didn’t have to die such tragic deaths. It took too many lives for me to mature and understand. I am glad I discovered this forum as soon as I decided to finally after long consideration and research to get a red foot and after this forum to do even more research to ensure my future pet will live the best life they can, hopefully outliving me. I now hope that my future red foot will be a social butterfly so I could take them around to further educate others in respect for animals and to hope show people that tortoises are really intelligent. I am aiming to target train them and maybe even train them some behavior presentation tricks.


----------



## TechnoCheese

MissTurtleGurl said:


> I wish that I had done my research for my pets before I had gotten them, maybe then so many of them didn’t have to die such tragic deaths. It took too many lives for me to mature and understand. I am glad I discovered this forum as soon as I decided to finally after long consideration and research to get a red foot and after this forum to do even more research to ensure my future pet will live the best life they can, hopefully outliving me. I now hope that my future red foot will be a social butterfly so I could take them around to further educate others in respect for animals and to hope show people that tortoises are really intelligent. I am aiming to target train them and maybe even train them some behavior presentation tricks.


Sounds exciting!


----------



## turtlebean

This is such an interesting thread to read through and so old too! So many good points being made here as well. 

I feel like with such a debatable topic there are so many subjective situations, and letting a child keep a tortoise really does depend on different households, different parents, and different children. Some kids are more mature and responsible at age 12 than some people my own age! And I don’t mean that as a dig at anyone, everyone matures at their own rate. 

I think in an ideal world, if the parents were open and willing to become knowledgeable on the type of tortoise the child wanted and had the expendable money to provide for the animal, it would not be an issue. I think it more or less comes down to the parent’s understanding that they are gifting a live animal, with a relatively enormous lifespan, to a child and expecting that child to be aware of the animals needs, empathetic enough to care for it, able, and responsible to keep the animal alive and cared for properly. The parents should be smart enough to know that they’re basically buying an animal to take care of on their own if their child neglects or fails to do so. And if the child neglects the animal, what happens next? I guess that comes down to parenting style and who knows what else (i’m not a parent if that is not obvious enough). 

Anyways, that’s my take on it! I think teaching a child to care about a living creature and how to be both nurturing and disciplined is such a beautiful thing and if the parents are willing to commit to that journey as well it it’s gonna be a good *** time.


----------



## Mummyrush08

DayDreamer said:


> This is something that has been bugging me for the past few years, seeing 12-17 year olds thinking about getting a tortoise or even a parrot (really any pet that can potentially out live them)
> Tortoises are not like a dog or cat that lives max. 20 years, these little (or giant) guys can live longer then us! And in my eyes thats not a type of commitment a teen or a kid should be able to make... what happens when said 'kid' moves out on there own and cant take the tortoise or falls into money troubles (like most people do when they 1st go out on their own) and cant afford to buy food or new lighting or vet bills (exotic vets are more expensive then 'normal vets')
> It seems really irresponsible in my eyes for a parent to allow someone underage to get a tortoise (unless of course the parent really wants one and is more then willing to take on the responsibility, but even then the parent should get the tortoise not the child)
> 
> ive seen too many kids these days on facebook groups, other forums etc. asking how to talk their parents into letting them get a tortoise.... then later coming back and saying they got it....
> I waited 5 years before seriously considering getting one... I knew i didnt have the money or time, and with a toddler it just wasn't a smart choice. I figure something that lives so long deserves to have as much thought put into it as you would if you were deciding if your family was ready for a kid... its a life long commitment... and in that aspect its no different.
> 
> as a society we dont readily let our kids, or teens, make choices that will effect their whole future... most of these choices are made after high school at the age of 18. so why are these parents allowing their kids to make a life long commitment to something living and breathing so easily?
> 
> thoughts?
> am i the only one this bugs?


Hi! Newbie here (to the site that is) 
We have an Indian star tortoise that actually belongs to my almost 9year old son. He got him for his 6th birthday After spending a year going into the shop to see the little guy and hold him and asking to bring him home. Almost 3 years later and my sons still loves him. Still helps feed and clean him out (we have given him more responsibility as he’s gotten older) and just absolutely dotes on him. My son understands that his tortoise is a pet for life and it’s up to him if he takes the tortoise with him when he moves out (in many many years haha) or if he wants to leave him with us. Currently he fully intends to take the tortoise wherever he goes but we as his parents will make sure he is living somewhere that is suitable first.


----------



## Braeden p

I asked for a tortoise since I was 5, got one when I was 11. Didn’t know much this forum helped me a lot. A kid in my class got a Russian after his gerbil died and feeds it mostly romaine lettuce, but it needs more variety and a large space.


----------



## leothetort27

DayDreamer said:


> This is something that has been bugging me for the past few years, seeing 12-17 year olds thinking about getting a tortoise or even a parrot (really any pet that can potentially out live them)
> Tortoises are not like a dog or cat that lives max. 20 years, these little (or giant) guys can live longer then us! And in my eyes thats not a type of commitment a teen or a kid should be able to make... what happens when said 'kid' moves out on there own and cant take the tortoise or falls into money troubles (like most people do when they 1st go out on their own) and cant afford to buy food or new lighting or vet bills (exotic vets are more expensive then 'normal vets')
> It seems really irresponsible in my eyes for a parent to allow someone underage to get a tortoise (unless of course the parent really wants one and is more then willing to take on the responsibility, but even then the parent should get the tortoise not the child)
> 
> ive seen too many kids these days on facebook groups, other forums etc. asking how to talk their parents into letting them get a tortoise.... then later coming back and saying they got it....
> I waited 5 years before seriously considering getting one... I knew i didnt have the money or time, and with a toddler it just wasn't a smart choice. I figure something that lives so long deserves to have as much thought put into it as you would if you were deciding if your family was ready for a kid... its a life long commitment... and in that aspect its no different.
> 
> as a society we dont readily let our kids, or teens, make choices that will effect their whole future... most of these choices are made after high school at the age of 18. so why are these parents allowing their kids to make a life long commitment to something living and breathing so easily?
> 
> thoughts?
> am i the only one this bugs?


 I am actually a teen who has a baby tortoise! I think that if you do your research and are responsible then it is okay. Tortoise owners need to understand their pet will probably outlive them and need to have a plan for where the tort will go when you can no longer care for it!!


----------



## mads3732

I mean, my father bought me my russian when I was 8. Hes still with me today. When I was a kid my dad took no time reasearching what to do or what to feed him. As I've grown older I onviously educated myself. But no. I wish I was able to reasearch BEFORE and learn by myself. Then make an educated decision.


----------



## Beasty_Artemis

Hmmm....
I think it is important for a kid to learn about reptiles as pets, so why not a tortoise? It prepares you to have respect for reptiles. If no for those early experiences, I probably wouldn't be on the tortoise forum now. I definitely was aware of how much better my husbandry could/should be these days. So I did a ton of research before I got my redfoot, Arty.
Yes, I have plenty of regrets about my childhood pets . But that first pet red eared slider turtle that I rescued from the poor conditions that my cousin was keeping him in changed my life forever, even if it didnt end well for poor Spike. I still was able to learn about how complex the care of chelonians are compared to what I was told. And to learn how complex turtles personalities are! That really meant alot.


----------



## Fauna

In some ways this is a rather complicated question and in other ways, it is not. First off... I’m a new tortoise owner at the age of nearly 35. I’m not however new to the reptile world and began my intense love for them at a young age. I was finally allowed my first lizard, an Anole JJ at age 9. When JJ passed away, I wanted a new pet lizard. After months of research my Mother allowed me to get a green iguana. I had him until I was 16. My iguana was by then adult sized and in need of a larger home than he had. My mom was not willing to allow me to build the appropriate sized enclosure for him. She just thought he was too big, and he had a tendency to be rather aggressive to people who weren’t me. I was the only one allowed “in”. And honestly I think she was scared of him. With great sadness I spent a lot of time finding him a well versed and experienced owner who would provide him the home I wasn’t allowed to. Because of that experience, I didn’t get any more “challenging” reptiles until I was an adult and on my own. I just kept geckos and a RES I still have today (in addition to another one that someone kind of “dumped” on me). I also have a boa that I got 10 years ago. Now that brings me to acquiring our tortoises. My daughter who is 7, fell in love with Redfoot tortoises. She had zero pets of her own. She likes watching various reptile keepers on you tube and started wanting a tortoise, specifically a redfoot. So I made a deal with her about showing responsibility and consistency with school work, and chores. As well as making sure she was 100% informed and educated on the species. I agreed to this knowing that it would be a project for both of us. Knowing the longevity of these animals. Which gives them an heirloom quality that I find appealing. These tortoises will live with me for the rest of my life, and when she is established, they will live with her, and her own children if she chooses to have kids one day. She goes out and forages weeds for them and can identify them correctly. It’s amazing to see! She gardens with me to grow plants for them. She draws up pictures of future indoor and outdoor enclosures for them. She soaks them daily, helps keep their records. Prepares their meals. She reads to them daily and sings to them. It’s absolutely precious. The other side of the coin is pets in general are impulse ideas for many. Adult/child you name it. I think the only way to handle that ugly reality is to do our best as keepers, breeders or forum members is to encourage spreading the knowledge we have. I have more problem with people getting a dog and then having a quick change of heart, than a tortoise owner having a change of heart. Dogs are more emotional animals, and the requirements and commitment of dog ownership are rather well known. Ignorance isn’t really a factor. Where as someone might acquire a tortoise in a situation where they are given BAD information and completely misunderstand the requirements of their care. Then find out they don’t have the ability to provide an appropriate life for the adult sized animal. As far as pet stores and breeders go, I think it’s important to consider where the animal is going. If I was selling hatchlings or young tortoises (which someday I might be) I would make sure prospective buyers had good information and knew what they were getting into. I probably wouldn’t sell a hatchling to someone who didn’t feel confident about raising one. I would suggest getting an older individual. I haven’t exactly formed my entire plan yet, but I’ve been casually thinking about my three babies and what will happen at their maturity. With the first clutches, I’ll probably raise them to at least a year old. Then of course comes the “what happens to my offspring should an owner’s circumstances change?” Do I offer/require it being returned to me? What kind of quarantine area could I set up for that? Etc. I don’t think it’s a light decision at all.... but I’m hesitant to put an age on animal ownership. I would just like to see people be more responsible and thoughtful when it comes to animals in general. A lack of this results in a myriad of issues from overwhelmed rescues, animals dying prematurely or living in poor condition, invasive species in some areas from releases as well as various bans on animals or their transport. It’s several issues that can be solved with proper education and the sharing of good information.


----------



## squirts_mom

DayDreamer said:


> This is something that has been bugging me for the past few years, seeing 12-17 year olds thinking about getting a tortoise or even a parrot (really any pet that can potentially out live them)
> Tortoises are not like a dog or cat that lives max. 20 years, these little (or giant) guys can live longer then us! And in my eyes thats not a type of commitment a teen or a kid should be able to make... what happens when said 'kid' moves out on there own and cant take the tortoise or falls into money troubles (like most people do when they 1st go out on their own) and cant afford to buy food or new lighting or vet bills (exotic vets are more expensive then 'normal vets')
> It seems really irresponsible in my eyes for a parent to allow someone underage to get a tortoise (unless of course the parent really wants one and is more then willing to take on the responsibility, but even then the parent should get the tortoise not the child)
> 
> ive seen too many kids these days on facebook groups, other forums etc. asking how to talk their parents into letting them get a tortoise.... then later coming back and saying they got it....
> I waited 5 years before seriously considering getting one... I knew i didnt have the money or time, and with a toddler it just wasn't a smart choice. I figure something that lives so long deserves to have as much thought put into it as you would if you were deciding if your family was ready for a kid... its a life long commitment... and in that aspect its no different.
> 
> as a society we dont readily let our kids, or teens, make choices that will effect their whole future... most of these choices are made after high school at the age of 18. so why are these parents allowing their kids to make a life long commitment to something living and breathing so easily?
> 
> thoughts?
> am i the only one this bugs?


I started thinking about getting a tortoise when I was 15 years old and my parents made me do a lot of research and planning before I finally got my little friend at 18 years old! So I think that if it was me then my kids would have to do the same research and planning that I did before they got a reptile.... But that's just me lol


----------



## tgirl23

I enjoyed reading this thread. I think there are so many factors that play into finding the suitable answer. Im impressed by how many young dedicated members we have. I really liked Tom's point on the lifetime commitment of interest or actually lack of one but importance of rehoming to a good home. I have always adored all animals so my moms biggest response usually was, no we cant get that. Lol. We had birds, cats, and even a red earred slider we rescued from being dinner. I have 3 kids and they constantly ask for new pets. I feel though that pets teach them how to be unselfish and more responsible. 

One child loves inverts and his entire room is filled w various tarantulas and scorpions and crickets. But he is so responsible with them and he is 10. He studies all about their care and setups. He really wants to be an entomologist someday. He could pretty much talk about inverts all day. I dont ever want to not encourage that excitement and passion. Although I did draw the line at giant centipedes. That is for his future personal house. My mom hated dogs. So no dogs for me growing up. But I have my own personal house with my dogs now.

My other son was the reason we got into tortoises. His friend had a big sulcata and of course, it left a huge impression. So we did some research and decided to start with a 3 year old Russian tort since they dont get too big. We love him and then I learned about the South African leopard that is suppose to get big and have an outgoing personality on this forum. They are just so pretty. So I ended up with one for my anniversary. Our leopard is 10 inches now, so the kids and i have been working in the yard building a permanent outdoor enclosure. The boys are digging, weeding, building in the early mornings and evenings. (We live in S. CAL and its so hot right now) Even my littlest (she's 4) is out filling watering cans and helping move dirt. 

I really hope they will remember these times instead of just the online world we tend to get sucked into. Of course a huge motivating factor was that once the SA leopard is out of his closed chamber, who can we move in! Oh "empty tank syndrome" is a thing. 

I think on the whole it really needs to be based on what you know what works best for your family and knowing that at the end of the day as a parent you are the one that either must take care of it or ensure care is taken or rehome to situation where it will be taken care of.


----------



## yay14

Sorry in case of bad spelling english is not my first language.


I am 14 years old and have a hermann tortoise and i understand that people discourage the idea of kids and teenagers having a tortoise. But when i got my tortoise it was extremely important to have a place to rehome him incase i cant care for him anymore when i go to college or some other reason. So as long as you know you can easily rehome and have done extensive reaserch i think its ok. On the other hand do not think that young kids should have tortoises or any reptiles i that matter becuse younger kids tend to want to play alot with their animals which is not that good to do with torts.


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

yay14 said:


> Sorry in case of bad spelling english is not my first language.
> 
> 
> I am 14 years old and have a hermann tortoise and i understand that people discourage the idea of kids and teenagers having a tortoise. But when i got my tortoise it was extremely important to have a place to rehome him incase i cant care for him anymore when i go to college or some other reason. So as long as you know you can easily rehome and have done extensive reaserch i think its ok. On the other hand do not think that young kids should have tortoises or any reptiles i that matter becuse younger kids tend to want to play alot with their animals which is not that good to do with torts.


I‘d say most people on this thread were for letting kids having torts. Of course it depends on the child, some kids are very mature at a young age. I was 6 when I got my first reptile. I was very responsible and did all my research, and my pet only died when my grandmother boiled it in the sun. Point being some young kids are responsible and do their work.


----------



## Blackdog1714

I have recently seen my neighbor that is and Artiste' walking a yellow lab puppy. I know it was his idea, but he is the one with the most free time so at least he is starting the puppy right. Walks him at least 3 times a day, heck he might even trim down a little with this. He has a wife and two kids and I could see why cause of Covid, but I am glad he works with the puppy and it shows.


----------



## Crush da Baum

wellington said:


> My personal opinion is if the parent says yes, then the parent should expect to take on the responsibility when or if the child fails in its care or if the child cannot take the pet with them on to college. Now, once that child gets settled into his or her life and you and the child have decided to keep that animal all this time and the parent is willing to give the pet up, then it should go back to that now grown, established child. I was never denied a pet and I would not deny my child, within reason of course.





DayDreamer said:


> This is something that has been bugging me for the past few years, seeing 12-17 year olds thinking about getting a tortoise or even a parrot (really any pet that can potentially out live them)
> Tortoises are not like a dog or cat that lives max. 20 years, these little (or giant) guys can live longer then us! And in my eyes thats not a type of commitment a teen or a kid should be able to make... what happens when said 'kid' moves out on there own and cant take the tortoise or falls into money troubles (like most people do when they 1st go out on their own) and cant afford to buy food or new lighting or vet bills (exotic vets are more expensive then 'normal vets')
> It seems really irresponsible in my eyes for a parent to allow someone underage to get a tortoise (unless of course the parent really wants one and is more then willing to take on the responsibility, but even then the parent should get the tortoise not the child)
> 
> ive seen too many kids these days on facebook groups, other forums etc. asking how to talk their parents into letting them get a tortoise.... then later coming back and saying they got it....
> I waited 5 years before seriously considering getting one... I knew i didnt have the money or time, and with a toddler it just wasn't a smart choice. I figure something that lives so long deserves to have as much thought put into it as you would if you were deciding if your family was ready for a kid... its a life long commitment... and in that aspect its no different.
> 
> as a society we dont readily let our kids, or teens, make choices that will effect their whole future... most of these choices are made after high school at the age of 18. so why are these parents allowing their kids to make a life long commitment to something living and breathing so easily?
> 
> thoughts?
> am i the only one this bugs?


I mean, I am 14 and I have two torts so.


----------



## wellington

Crush da Baum said:


> I mean, I am 14 and I have two torts so.


Like I stated. The parents need to realize it's a child wanting the pet. If the parents are not willing to take care of the pet, then don't get it for the child. A lot of kids want a pet at the moment. That moment is usually short lived after they get the pet. As long as the parents are willing to take care of the pet properly, then go for it.


----------



## Lokkje

Here is my first pet. I don’t remember if I got him when I was three or if I was four. I will be 61 this year. This picture was taken very recently. This is Tiny Tim, my desert tortoise. There are arrangements in my will for my horses, dogs, and tortoises as several of my pets will outlive me. Tiny is pretty old now because he wasn’t a baby when I got him but he will be with me as long as I have the capacity to care for him. When I can’t, I’ve already made arrangements to take care of him. I think children do fine depending on the parent and the child.


----------



## Crush da Baum

wellington said:


> Like I stated. The parents need to realize it's a child wanting the pet. If the parents are not willing to take care of the pet, then don't get it for the child. A lot of kids want a pet at the moment. That moment is usually short lived after they get the pet. As long as the parents are willing to take care of the pet properly, then go for it.


Well said. My sister got a tort and took care of it for about a week. Then it was my job.


----------



## BrookeB

Yes I would get my child a tortoise or parrot because I know full well that when my child loses interest I will still be there to care for that animal. Luckily my son hasn’t ever “lost interest” in any of his animals and he’s only 6, I think parents let their children off too easily when it comes to pets and it sets a bad standard in life. Still I would never control what his interests are, as I found passion in animals when I was very young..when I was 5 I bought a goat and brought it home to my mothers suburban house ?? (nots joking or lying!!!!).. if I was told no over and over again then god knows what hobbies I could have had as a kid/teen and what I would be like now.


----------



## Skip K

From personal experience. There are stages and unforeseen circumstances in all humans lives. My sons for example...when they were young...being animal lovers...had various pets including torts. But as they grew older...there lives changed. Advancing school levels required more effort...sports...their social life grew...girls entered the picture...adventures awaited them. Their pets were not the center of their universe anymore. So the pets care fell to me. There were changes in my life...changing to a job with different requirements...hours etc, my involvement with my kids at various levels...a larger home with more maintenance etc. I had to rehome some of our animals to ensure they received the special care they deserved and were not simply “being maintained”. But now my sons are older, established and the eldest has his own home and has more time now for torts ( he will be the caretaker of the crew when I am gone).. our college aged son just loves our parrot and is not interested in reptiles anymore. I retired early and I have more time to devote to animals ( hence recent additions). It’s hard to foresee changes ahead in life...but one needs to remember your animals had no choice in where they are homed. There must be plans in place to deal with the care of your animals when “life” happens.


----------



## Duckster RT

Had my little guy since I was a child, now I’m an old fart! Some point in life most likely someone will have to help care for the tort. It should be thought about and discussed. I don’t think pet stores should sell them. Should talk to breeder pregame. Not purchased like a candy bar.


----------



## pheasanb

I agree with many of the points mentioned. Especially that parents are responsible for their children's pets. I saw too many pets during my childhood that were essentially tortured because the parents told the kids it was up to them and took no responsibility.

I am now 'older' and in a position to care for an exotic pet without interruption to the pet. Once I finished some needed remodeling to my house (final project will be sanding and refinishing wooden floors - lots of dust) I will build an integrated enclosure between the dining room and living room indoors. I have researched a number of tortoise types and found ones that match my weather to some degree. The next consideration for me was longevity. I feel I am too old to get a baby because of lifespan, but will look for one that is needing to find its next home.

I completely agree that any animal or reptile that can outlive its provider should not be sold in pet stores. That is irresponsible and cruel.


----------



## Big Charlie

pheasanb said:


> I agree with many of the points mentioned. Especially that parents are responsible for their children's pets. I saw too many pets during my childhood that were essentially tortured because the parents told the kids it was up to them and took no responsibility.
> 
> I am now 'older' and in a position to care for an exotic pet without interruption to the pet. Once I finished some needed remodeling to my house (final project will be sanding and refinishing wooden floors - lots of dust) I will build an integrated enclosure between the dining room and living room indoors. I have researched a number of tortoise types and found ones that match my weather to some degree. The next consideration for me was longevity. I feel I am too old to get a baby because of lifespan, but will look for one that is needing to find its next home.
> 
> I completely agree that any animal or reptile that can outlive its provider should not be sold in pet stores. That is irresponsible and cruel.


I wouldn't worry too much about whether or not the tortoise will outlive you; even an older tortoise could outlive you. Just have a plan for what should happen to it if you can no longer take care of it.


----------



## alex999

I am 14 and have a (rescued) Russian tortoise. I got him just about a week ago, but did extensive research before hand. He has enough space, enough variety of food, and I am currently treating him for MBD, and he's improved so much health wise over this last week! We also have a plan that once I move out he will live with my aunt until I am able to bring him back into my home. So in my opinion if the teen/child and their family do extensive research and have a plan for when that child moves out and is establishing their adult life, then I would think it's okay.


----------



## Blackdog1714

alex999 said:


> I am 14 and have a (rescued) Russian tortoise. I got him just about a week ago, but did extensive research before hand. He has enough space, enough variety of food, and I am currently treating him for MBD, and he's improved so much health wise over this last week! We also have a plan that once I move out he will live with my aunt until I am able to bring him back into my home. So in my opinion if the teen/child and their family do extensive research and have a plan for when that child moves out and is establishing their adult life, then I would think it's okay.


Well you are a true exception and not just for kids but adults too! Just read all the !!!!Help!!!! Tbreads. Well done indeed


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Perhaps the question is not for someone having a tortoise, but perhaps the humanity of the human


----------



## Braeden p

i think they should not unless they do lots of research and are willing to give up space my Russians pen is only 3 feet square and i am not able to build it bigger my parents wont let me and they wont let me give betty to a better home


----------



## Crush da Baum

Agreed, I have changed my mind on the subject and I believe the parents should be willing and knowledgeable to care for it.


----------



## SasquatchTortoise

Braeden p said:


> i think they should not unless they do lots of research and are willing to give up space my Russians pen is only 3 feet square and i am not able to build it bigger my parents wont let me and they wont let me give betty to a better home


not your fault, perhaps their fault. No offense, but I wasn't sure after reading Eyes not Normal, but now I see they are less responsible


----------



## Braeden p

SasquatchTortoise said:


> not your fault, perhaps their fault. No offense, but I wasn't sure after reading Eyes not Normal, but now I see they are less responsible


they just dont understand that it needs to be bigger but they just dont understand and think that it is way to big


----------



## Blackdog1714

They see that tort in that tiny petshop tank and think no biggie! ?


----------

